# Weihnachts-Gewinnspiel II: Caseking spielt Christkind



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Weihnachts-Gewinnspiel II: Caseking spielt Christkind gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Weihnachts-Gewinnspiel II: Caseking spielt Christkind


----------



## Taitan (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo lieber Weihnachtsmann,

Sollte Deine Glücksfee mir wohlgesonnen sein, wünsche ich mir:

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 700 Watt

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT Beta Case - Black Metal Edition

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Fanless CPU-Kühler » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B


mfg, Dein größter Fan


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Dezember 2009)

Naja ich nehme dem Engel....habe ich mehr spass als mit einen Case oder Kühler


----------



## Mister Floppy (11. Dezember 2009)

Wow, Sehr schönes Gewinnspiel.

Sofern ein Paket aus Gehäuse sammt CPU Kühler nicht möglich ist (siehe Angebot unten), bitte ich um diese Zusammenstellung:

Cpu Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B

49,90 Euro

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

99,90 Euro

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 430 Watt

49,90 Euro

___________________________________

Sofern auch ein Paket aus Gehäuse sammt CPU Kühler möglich ist (siehe Angebot unten), bitte ich um diese Zusammenstellung:

Gehäuse inkl. Cpu Kühler:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 "Clockner BLUE Edition"

129,90 Euro

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Cooler Master M520 Real Power Pro Modular - 520 Watt

69,00 Euro



In diesem Sinne Toi Toi Toi und viel Glück an alle die mitmachen!


----------



## RSX (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde mich sehr über folgende Produkte freuen:

CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284C
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black 
Netzteil: Enermax Liberty ECO Netzteil - 500 Watt

Wäre eine super Bescherung...

Gruß


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (11. Dezember 2009)

Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition" - Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"

Xigmatek Go Green Series PSU 80Plus - 700 Watt - Caseking.de » Netzteile » Xigmatek » Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80plus - 700 Watt

Xigmatek HDT Dark Knight S1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm - Caseking.de » Modding » Modding CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Dark Knight HDT-S1283V Heatpipe Cooler 120mm


Wäre mein Wunsch. Danke.


----------



## dangee (11. Dezember 2009)

Tolle Aktion, da probier ich auch mein Glück 

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Raven-Serie » Silverstone SST-RV02B-W Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master RR-B10-212P-GP Hyper 212 Plus


----------



## krosteppi (11. Dezember 2009)

Meine kleine Auswahl:

Gehäuse:
CM Storm Scout 79,90 Euro
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

Netzteil:
Coolermaster M520 69,00 Euro
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master M520 Real Power Pro Modular - 520 Watt

CPU Kühler:
Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme 46,90 Euro
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Thermalright » Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme

Ich lass mich mal überraschen. 

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ght/Thermalright-Ultra-120-eXtreme::6940.html


----------



## VampiRos (11. Dezember 2009)

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-450W

Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Thermaltake Element T Tower VK90001N2Z - black

Meine Auswahl


----------



## nitg (11. Dezember 2009)

Also dann mal einen Brief an das Caseking-Christkind 

Netzteil: be Quiet Pure Power 430w
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 430 Watt
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Storm Scout
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black
CPU-Kühler: Corsair Hydro H50
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 Watercooling System

Frohe Weihnachten alle zusammen!


----------



## mycel-x (11. Dezember 2009)

Moin Santa Caseking!
Für mich kannst Du bitte folgendes aus Deinem Sack hervorholen:

Caseking.de  Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14

Caseking.de  NZXT Beta Evo - Black Metal Edition

Caseking.de  Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt

und lass die Rute stecken!!!

Mycel-X


----------



## St3ps (11. Dezember 2009)

Falls das Christkindel mich beglück mag: 

(Schade das man alle drei Teile wählen muss) 

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF Tower RC-932-KKN1-GP - black 119,90 Euro.

Und der Vollständigkeithalber: 

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCNJ-2100 Ninja 2 Rev.B 34,90 Euro

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet SFX POWER BQT SFX-300 Watt  44,90 Euro

Summe: 199,70 Euro (sieht richtig maßgeschneidert aus)


----------



## zkSpawn (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde mir wünschen :

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-400W

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master RC-690K - PURE Black Window Edition


----------



## kuer (11. Dezember 2009)

ich will die Frau


----------



## s1n88 (11. Dezember 2009)

Meine Auswahl:

Gehäuse:
Silverstone SST-SG01B-F Sugo F-Version - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-SG01B-F Sugo F-Version - black

Netzteil:
Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt

CPU Kühler:
Scythe SCBSK-1000 Big Shuriken
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe SCBSK-1000 Big Shuriken

Gesamtwert: 196,70 Euro


----------



## Maschine311 (11. Dezember 2009)

Jep bin auch dabei, evt. fällt für mich auch mal was ab!

http://http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Lancool/Lancool-K62-Midi-Tower-black::12886.htmlhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Lancool/Lancool-K62-Midi-Tower-black::12886.html

http://http://www.caseking.de/shop/...-Quiet-PURE-POWER-BQT-L7-530-Watt::13249.htmlhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Quiet-PURE-POWER-BQT-L7-530-Watt::13249.html

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/posts/1342391/http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ehn-CPU-Kuehler-Brocken-AMD-Intel::11784.html

So habe fertig!

Viel Glück für alle, aber ein wenig mehr für mich, Egoisten!


----------



## kushina (11. Dezember 2009)

Meine Auswahl:

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Corsair Netzteil 550 VX - 550 Watt

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler

Viel Glück euch allen.


----------



## heizluefta (11. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » Soprano DX/VX Serie
104,90

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt
59,90

CPU Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCNJ-2100 Ninja 2 Rev.B
34,90


----------



## GamerPC (11. Dezember 2009)

Schönes Weihnachts--Gewinnspiel! 

Meine Wunsch-Komponenten wären:

-> Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B 

für 39,90 Euro!

-> Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-550W 

für 94,90 Euro!

-> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black 

für 59,90 Euro!

Gesamtpreis = 194,70 Euro!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Dezember 2009)

Da ich nach wie vor an denn den Weihnachtsmann glaube wünsche ich mir.

*Case:* Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"

*Netzteil:*Xigmatek GO GREEN 500W
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Xigmatek » Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80Plus - 500 Watt
*
CPU-Kühler:*Prolimatech Megahalems 
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler

Ich wünschen euch allen eine schönen *Weihnachten* und möge die macht mit euch sein^^


----------



## KingofKingzZ (11. Dezember 2009)

Meine Auswahl: 

Gehäuse:
CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black
79,90€

Netzteil:
Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt
59,90

CPU Kühler:
Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler
54,90

Viel Glück und Frohe Weihnachten^^


----------



## Myar (11. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ich halt gerne die Tür für das Christkind auf 

Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B  49,90 €
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B

Silverstone La Scala SST-LC10B-E - black  99,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Silverstone La Scala SST-LC10B-E - black

Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 350 Watt  39,90€
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 350 Watt

Gesamt: 189,70€

Und frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (11. Dezember 2009)

Das NT
Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt
Beim Gehäuse würde ich gerne die lancool thors hammer edition nehmen die mit den k-62 gehäuse 
Lancool Dragonlord K62 Special bei Caseking.de

jo das wäres schon ....

und ich würde gerne den blonden engel zum essen ausführen ^^

mfg Ultimo


----------



## je86 (11. Dezember 2009)

Meine Auswahl sieht wie folgt aus:

 Xigmatek Asgard "Black Battle Edition

Corsair Netzteil 750 HX - 750 Watt

Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 - Intel/AMD

Gesamtwert: 189,70 €
tolles Gewinnspiel - mehr davon!


----------



## MrTambourineMan (11. Dezember 2009)

hey mach auch mit


NETZTEIL:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Quiet-STRAIGHT-POWER-BQT-E7-600W::13523.htmlhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...20-Real-Power-Pro-Modular-620-Watt::6907.html

Cooler Master M620 Real Power Pro Modular - 620 Watt

84,90 EUR

CPU KÜHLER

Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14


Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14

72,90 €



Gehäuse:

Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black


Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black


29,90 EUR






=187.70 €





Würd mich herzlich freuen wenn ich der außerwählte wäre 


frohe advent wochen


----------



## TK-XXL (11. Dezember 2009)

Hoffentlich kommt das Hardwarekind zu mir dieses Jahr 



CPU KÜHLER: Prolimatech Megahalems
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler

CASE:Lian-Li PC P50 Armorsuit
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Armorsuit » Lian Li PC-P50 ARMORSUIT Midi-Tower - black

Netzteil:Be-Quiet Straight Power CM BQT E7 CM 480W
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E7-CM-480W


So ab jetzt werde ich jeden Abend den Hardwaregott anbeten auf seine Gnade


----------



## canis lupus (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebes Caseking-Christkind,

Ich wünsche mir:

Gehäuse: Antec Twelve Hundred Ultimate Gamer Case


Netzteil: LC Power LC380M Micro ATX - 380 Watt (bulk)


CPU Kühler: Xilence Frozen Fighter AM2

159,90€ + 4,90€ + 24,90€ = 189,70€


----------



## Trigger232 (11. Dezember 2009)

Werter König aller Gehäuse,

meine Auswahl 

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 60 Serie » Lian Li PC-60F Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt

199,97


----------



## Ceyone (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

das wäre mein Wunsch Setup

Netzteil: Arctic Cooling 550R 80 Plus
Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 80Plus Netzteil - 500Watt

CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner
Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-60FNW Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black
Lian Li PC-60FNW Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black

wäre super 

mfg


----------



## luni1418 (11. Dezember 2009)

Erstma dicke Grüsse an den Weihnachtsmann^^

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Thor's Hammer "Overclocker Edition"                            59,90

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master M620 Real Power Pro Modular - 620 Watt                                            84,90

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT Beta Evo - Black Metal Edition 54,90
_______
                                                                      199,70


Hoffe auf einen lieben Weihnachtsmann^^


----------



## Z28LET (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi
so hier meine Wünsche 

Gehäuse:
Lian Li PC-V351B Cube - black
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Lian-Li/Lian-Li-V-35X-Serie/Lian-Li-PC-V351B-Cube-black::12274.html

Netzteil:
Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 350 Watt
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Netzteile/Be-Quiet/Be-Quiet-PURE-POWER-BQT-L7-350-Watt::13247.html

CPU Kühler:
Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Alle-CPU-Kuehler/Prolimatech-Megahalems-CPU-Cooler::11782.html

Gesamtwert: 194,70 Euro


----------



## Bennz (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube auch noch an den Weihnachtscasekingmann xD

CPU Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems Ultra Silent Edition
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems "Ultra Silent Edition"

Gehäuse: CM Storm Scout
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power BQT E7-400W
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-400W

gesamtwert noch unter 200 eus 

viel glück an alle ( . Y . )


----------



## piXelmeista (11. Dezember 2009)

Das ist doch mal ein schönes Gewinnspiel 

Gehäuse :

*Lian Li PC-Q7R Mini-ITX Tower - red*   69,90 EUR

CPU-Kühler :

*Cooler Master RR-920-N520-GP Hyper N520 CPU Cooler*  29,90 EUR

Netzteil :

*OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 700 Watt       *94,90 EUR



Gesamtwert :  194,70 EUR


Allen anderen viel glück


----------



## Slim1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

also ich würde mich sehr über diese Teile hier freuen.

Gehäuse

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Nine Hundred Two

109,90€

Netzteil

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Rasurbo DLP 635 Silent Power - 630 Watt

44,90€

CPU kühler

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner Blue Edition - AMD/Intel

36,90€


----------



## Erzbaron (11. Dezember 2009)

also den Caseking Engel würde ich auch nehmen  


*Gehäuse:*
Lancool K62
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

*Netzteil:*
BeQuiet Straight-Power E7 - 450W
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-450W

*Kühler:*
Scythe Katana 3
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe SCKTN-3000 Katana 3



Bitte liebes Caseking-Christkind beschenke mich reich, ich war das ganze Jahr ein artiger Junge


----------



## PixelSign (11. Dezember 2009)

schöne bescherung 

Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14

Corsair-Netzteil-650-TX-650-Watt
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 650 TX - 650 Watt

Cooler-Master-Elite-RC-310-SKN1-GP-black-silver
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master Elite RC-310-SKN1-GP - black/silver

195,30 € - hoffe der engel ist im preis inbegriffen


----------



## oveguma (11. Dezember 2009)

Nun gut, dann will ich mich auch mal verewigen, auch wenn ich eher Ahnhänger der Grinch-Theorie bin 


CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek DURIN D982 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Akasa » Akasa Freedom Force Xone Midi Tower - black
Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » AXP » AXP Netzteil Supernova - 600 Watt

Allen anderen einen schönen dritten Advent!


----------



## cfos242 (11. Dezember 2009)

Lieber guter Weihnachtsmann, 

dieses Jahr spare ich mein alljährliches Weihnachts-Hardware-Shopping zugunsten meines neuen Autos (welches denn hoffentlich im März auch kommt...). Daher würde ich mich riesig auf diese reiche Gabe von Caseking freuen.

CPU Kühler:
Prolimatech Megahalems "Ultra Silent Edition" - *59,90 EUR *
Prolimatech Megahalems "Ultra Silent Edition"

Netzteil:
Cooler Master M620 Real Power Pro Modular - 620 Watt - *84,90 EUR *
Cooler Master M620 Real Power Pro Modular - 620 Watt

Gehäuse:
Xigmatek Asgard "Orange Battle Edition" - *39,90 EUR *
Xigmatek Asgard "Orange Battle Edition"


Zusammen müsstes du und deine Elfen bei Caseking anerkannte Zahlungsmittel in Höhe von *184,70 Euro* aufbringen.
Ja, ich weiß, dies ist tatsächlich kein kleines Geschenk aber du würdest einem großen Jungen eine noch größere Freude machen.


----------



## AratInai (11. Dezember 2009)

Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition" 79,90 €
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"

Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B 49,90 €
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B

Silverstone SST-ST50F Strider Series - 500 Watt 68,90 €
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Silverstone » Silverstone SST-ST50F Strider Series - 500 Watt

macht zusammen 198.70 €. Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Rage79 (11. Dezember 2009)

Na da schaun wir mal ob ich brav war...

Gehäuse: NZXT M59 Tower - PURE BLACK
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT M59 Tower - PURE BLACK

59,90 €

Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 700 Watt
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 700 Watt

109,90 €

Lüfter: Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2

29,90

Macht insgesamt.. *rechne....* 199,70 €


----------



## Replikator (11. Dezember 2009)

So, hier kommt meins: 

CPU Lüfter: 
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Thermaltake Spin Q - Radial CPU Cooler


Gehäuse: 

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » Xaser VI Serie » Thermaltake Xaser VI MX VH9000SWS - silver Window


Netzteil: 

Caseking.de » Netzteile » OCZ » OCZ StealthXStream Netzteil - 500 Watt


Danke  auch euch einen Schönen 3. Advent


----------



## Tuerkay (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Weihnachtsmann

Oft hatte ich nicht die Ehre deine Großzügigkeit zu erleben. Ich hoffe jedoch, das es dieses Jahr wieder soweit ist. Der Führerschein ist teuer und der Lärm meines PC´s nevig, deshalb wünsch ich mir Ruhe in meinem Zimmer.

Gehäuse: NZXT Beta "Smokey Black Edition"
Netzteil: OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 600 Watt
CPU-Kühler: Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-C12P

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern eine schöne bescherung.


----------



## runninglutz (11. Dezember 2009)

Bin dabei 

Gehäuse: Lancool K58  69,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K58 Midi-Tower - black

CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-D14 72,90€
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14

Netzteil: Xigmatek GO GREEN Series 400Watt 49,90€
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Xigmatek » Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80Plus - 400 Watt

macht zusammen 192,70€.


----------



## AmdNator (11. Dezember 2009)

Das ist doch mal ein Weihnachtsspiel :

Auf meinem Wunschzettel würde das hier stehen:

Gehäuse:  89,90 EUR

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black

Netzteil: 69,00 EUR

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master M520 Real Power Pro Modular - 520 Watt

Kühler:  39,90 EUR

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B

Gesamt: 198,80 Euro

da bin ich mal gespannt wer der glückliche wird.


----------



## sNook (11. Dezember 2009)

Auja auja noch ein Gewinnspiel 

Lieber guter Weihnachtsmann, ich hätte gerne:

CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B
Gehäuse: IN WIN Allure Design Midi Tower - white
Netzteil: Be Quiet SFX POWER BQT SFX-350 Watt

Grüßle,
sNook


----------



## Darkscream (11. Dezember 2009)

Dann hoffen wir mal das der auch als CPU Kühler zählt....

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 Watercooling System


Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black


Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 400 CX - 400 Watt


----------



## Yoshi1982 (11. Dezember 2009)

Eine sehr interessante Aktion von Caseking. Ist sowieso ein super Shop, da macht man gern mit.

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Cooler Master Sileo RC-500-KKN1-GP - black
Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Modulare Netzteile » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 500 Watt
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-C12P

Hoffentlich klappts. Will einen 2. PC aufbauen und hätte somit eine super Basis.

 Casking


----------



## RUFNEX (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!


  hier also meine Zusammenstellung:

*  Lian Li PC-60FNW (109,90€)
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Alle Lian Li Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-60FNW Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black

*  Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt (59,90€)
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt

*  Scythe SCBSK-1000 Big Shuriken (26,90€)
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCBSK-1000 Big Shuriken

  ho ho ho


----------



## badshorty (11. Dezember 2009)

Dann möchte ich auch einen Wunschzettel einreichen.

Netzteil : 89.90 EUR
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax PRO-82+ Netzteil - 525 Watt

Gehäuse : 79,90 EUR
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"

Cpu-Kühler : 29.90 EUR
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel

Gesamt : 199,70 EUR


----------



## midnight (11. Dezember 2009)

Hell Yeah, ich steh auf Weihnachten 

Also ich hätte gern:

Diesen CPU-Kühler:
Scythe SCSK-1100 Shuriken Rev.2
Dieses Gehäuse:
Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - black
Und dieses Netzteil:
Enermax MODU-82+ Netzteil - 425 Watt

Summe: 			 186,70 EUR

Mal gucken ob ich Glück hab 

so far


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin bescheiden 

Gehäuse:  54,90 EUR

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value Edition

Netzteil: 74,90 EUR

Caseking.de » Netzteile » OCZ » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 600 Watt

Kühler:  69,90 EUR

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems "Super Silent Edition"

Gesamt: 199,70 Euro

Haarscharf kalkuliert.


----------



## snaapsnaap (11. Dezember 2009)

Mein Wünschzettel:

CPU-Kühler: Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P SE2 - Sockel AM2/AM3/775/1156/1366
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black
Netzteil: Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-450W

Macht insgesammt 194,70€
Wünsche allen viel Glück


----------



## ManiaC (11. Dezember 2009)

Schöne Aktion! 

Ich würd mich freuen über:

Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner Blue Edition - AMD/Intel

Sharkoon Avenger Economy Edition - black

Corsair Netzteil 650 HX - 650 Watt

Zusammen 176,70€


----------



## Driftking007 (11. Dezember 2009)

Lieber Weihnachtsmann ich hoffe du erhörst meine Bitten und lässt dem armen Schüler auch was zu Gute kommen (ich war auch ganz artig)

Meine Wunschliste:

Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems "Overclocker Edition"

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 400 CX - 400 Watt

Bitte Lieber Weihnachtsmann lass mich doch auch mal was gewinnen.


----------



## liofly (11. Dezember 2009)

Das hier wären meine Wünsche:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Sharkoon Seraphim Eco - black

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt

Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Scorpion HDT-S1283 Heatpipe Cooler - 120mm

Insgesamt: 194,7€


----------



## Amigo (11. Dezember 2009)

160 Stunden im Monat arbeiten und trotzdem gibts nix zu Weihnachten.  Vllt. kann man ja auf den Santaking hoffen. 

Case: Lian Li PC-V351B Cube - black
NT: Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt
Kühler: Xigmatek DURIN D982 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm

199,70€ 

Frohe Weihnachten @ all!


----------



## gamermax007 (11. Dezember 2009)

Meine Wunschliste:

Cpu Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Apache Edition"

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Cooler Master M620 Real Power Pro Modular - 620 Watt

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black

Viel Glück euch allen!


----------



## ole88 (11. Dezember 2009)

hallo liebes christkind,
ich wünsche mir zu weihnachten folgende dinge,

ein dämmset
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Schalldämmung » Silentmaxx proSilence Dämmungsmatten Big Pack - Big

ein gutes gaming headset
Caseking.de » Sound » Alle Headsets » eDimensional AudioFX Pro 5.1 Gaming Headset

bin damit schon zufrieden, wäre schön wenn dies unterm weihnachtsbaum stehen würde.

gruß ole


----------



## jonesman008 (11. Dezember 2009)

Super Gewinnspiel !  
Dann werd ich mir auch mal was wünschen...

*CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2

*Netzteil: *Be Quiet SFX Power 300 Watt

*Gehäuse:* Chieftec DX-01BD-U-OP

Netzteil wäre der Anfang für einen neuen Arbeitscomputer. Gehäuse und Kühler wären eine Super Aufrüstung für meinen Gaming PC! 

edit: Achja, das ganze für 184,70 EUR


----------



## JayKey (11. Dezember 2009)

So mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:
Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black 59,90

Netzteil:
Enermax MODU-82+ Netzteil - 525 Watt 106,90

CPU-Kühler:
Zalman CNPS 9500-AT 29,90

Summe: 196,70 EUR

Will endlich mal nen neuen PC


----------



## dragonsclaw2nd (11. Dezember 2009)

Meine Wunschliste:

Gehäuse: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-01B-B-SL-OP-Mesh-Big-black-silver::2239.html

Netzteil: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Quiet-PURE-POWER-BQT-L7-350-Watt::13247.html

CPU Kühler: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-SE2-Sockel-AM2-AM3-775-1156-1366::13360.html

Viel Glück an Alle


----------



## SteVe (11. Dezember 2009)

*Gehäuse & Kühler:* Lancool K62 "Scorpion Edition" 119,90 Euro
*Netzteil:* Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 80Plus Netzteil - 500Watt 59,90 Euro

Gesamt: 179,80 Euro


----------



## Amigo (11. Dezember 2009)

btw: wieso wählen einige das be quiet sfx netzteil? braucht ihr das? ist kein atx... nur mal so...


----------



## M0sk1t0 (11. Dezember 2009)

Na da will ich auch mal meinen Wunschzettel hier posten. 

Entstehen soll ein kleiner LAN-Rechner bzw. Home-Server... 
Lian-Li-PC-Q7B-Mini-ITX-Tower-black 58,90 EUR

Sunbeam-Molex-Extractor-Kit 14,90 EUR

Noctua-CPU-Kuehler-NH-D14 72,90 EUR

3x Enermax-Cluster-UCCL12-PWM-120mm-White-LED a 14,90 EUR = 44,70 EUR

Gesamt 191,40 EUR


Da könnte Weihnachten ja kommen


----------



## snajdan (11. Dezember 2009)

Das wäre echt ne gute Anschaffung, hat style und bietet was fürs geld 

Gehäuse: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Cube-Gehaeuse/Sharkoon-Rush-Case-black::10712.html

Netzteil: 

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Netzteile/OCZ/OCZ-Fatal1ty-Netzteil-550-Watt::11577.html

Kühler: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Alle-Hersteller/Alpenfoehn/Alpenfoehn-CPU-Kuehler-Nordwand-RevB::13624.html

Insgesamt: 173.70 €

Dann wäre ich endlich für LAN gut gerüstet


----------



## Raeven (11. Dezember 2009)

Find ich super 
Gehäuse 89,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master RC-690K - PURE Black Window Edition
Netzteil 79,90
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt

CPU Kühler 29,90 €
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel

Zusammen 199,70€ 

Viel Glück uns allen. Hardware kann man nicht genug haben.


----------



## pr0g (11. Dezember 2009)

Hier meine Wunschliste:

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"  79,90€

Netzteil:Caseking.de » Netzteile » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 80Plus Netzteil - 500Watt  59,90€

Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems "Scythe Slip Stream Edition" 59,90€

------------------------------------------------------------------------
199,70€

Viel Glück und Frohe Weihnachten @ all


----------



## peterpan361 (11. Dezember 2009)

Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black 29,90 EUR

Gehäuse:http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Xigmatek/Xigmatek-Asgard-Midi-Tower-black::13304.html

Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E7-CM-480W 99,90 EUR

Netzteil:http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-STRAIGHT-POWER-CM-BQT-E7-CM-480W::13484.html

Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-C12P SE14 64,90 EUR

CPU-Kühler:http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Noctua-CPU-Kuehler-NH-C12P-SE14::13842.html
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
194,70€


----------



## TAZ (11. Dezember 2009)

Kommt mir recht gelegen, da mein altes Chieftec Dragon altersschwach wird... 

Also mein Wunschzettel ist...

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower - gedämmt

Caseking.de » Modding » Modding CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner Blue Edition - AMD/Intel

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 350 Watt

Da landet man bei 196,70€.


----------



## cyrecc (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Weihnachtsmann,

über folgende Produkte würde ich mich freuen:

Gehäuse:
CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black 79,90 €
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

Netzteil:
Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-600W 99,90 €
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-600W

Kühler:
Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 - Intel/AMD 14,90 €
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 - Intel/AMD

Zusammen: 194,70 €

Dann last uns mal alle auf eine schöne Bescherung hoffen!!

Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!


----------



## !nFlames (11. Dezember 2009)

Mein Caseking-Wunschzettel:

Kühler:Prolimatech Mega Shadow Silent Edition

Gehäuse:Cooler-Master Rc 690 Pure Black

Netzteil:Bequiet Pure Power

Black is beautiful


----------



## kbyte (11. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Akasa AK-967 NERO - The Cooling Emperor

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master M520 Real Power Pro Modular - 520 Watt


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Dezember 2009)

so, ich wünsche mir vom caseking-kind: 

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe SCKTN-3000 Katana 3

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Raven-Serie » Silverstone SST-RV02B-W Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black

nach der aktuellen preisliste macht das: 199,70 scheinchen. 

na dann frohe weihnacht ^^


----------



## Naennon (11. Dezember 2009)

Dann mal hier mein Wunschzettel für den Weihnachtsmann 

Gehäuse: Antec 300 Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Three Hundred

Kühler:  Megahalems Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Mega Shadow CPU-Cooler

Netzteil: OCZ ModXStream 600 Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 600 Watt


----------



## FloTalon (11. Dezember 2009)

Hui das ist ja mal ein schönes Gewinnspiel.
Hier mal meine Wunschliste  für den geplanten ITX PC:

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Alle Silverstone Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-SG06B Sugo inkl. 300W Netzteil - black für 99,90 Euro

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet SFX POWER BQT SFX-350 Watt für 49,90 Euro

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek DURIN D982 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm für 19,90 Euro

Das macht zusammen: 169,70 Euro

Jetzt beginnt das große Hoffen und Bangen 
Wünsche schon mal schöne Vorweihnachtszeit!


----------



## XXTREME (11. Dezember 2009)

Schöne Sache dies, ich probiers auch mal 

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF Tower RC-932-KKN1-GP - black

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ehn-CPU-Kuehler-Brocken-AMD-Intel::11784.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Quiet-PURE-POWER-BQT-L7-350-Watt::13247.html

*= 194,70€*


Vielen Dank für meinen Gewinn


----------



## Lordac (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

hier mein Wunschzettel:

*Gehäuse:* Lancool K58
*CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Ninja 2 Rev.B
*Netzteil:* Cooler Master Silent Pro M500

Das macht zusammen 184,70 Euro

Die Idee ist sehr schön und ich wünsche Caseking und allen Forenmitgliedern schon einmal frohe Weihnachten!

Gruß

Lordac

P.S. Über eine himmlische Botschaft vom Engel würde ich mich so oder so freuen...!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (11. Dezember 2009)

Tja, da ich versuche, meine Präferenzen möglichst auf die inneren Werte zu legen:

Kühler: Noctua NH-D14 (73€)
Netzteil: Coolermaster Silent Pro 500 (80€)

Und beim Gehäuse (für Redundanz, etc.) nun dieses Paket: Xigmatek Asgard "Apache Edition" (40€)
Falls eine derartige Bundle eher nicht erwünscht wäre, dann doch etwas preislich äquivalentes: Xigmatek Asgard "Black Battle Edition"

~193€ (aktuelle Preise)


----------



## kenji_91 (11. Dezember 2009)

Mal drauf hoffen 

Case:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Apache Edition"

PSU:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 350 Watt


----------



## nassa (11. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse: Cooler Master RC-690K PureBlack Window Edition 

CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev2.0

Netzteil: Silverstone SST-ST50F-230 Strider Series 500W


----------



## tigra456 (11. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Cases/IN-WIN/IN-WIN-Maelstrom-Big-Tower-black-Window::13778.htmlhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Cases/IN-WIN/IN-WIN-Maelstrom-Big-Tower-black-Window::13778.html
Netzteil
Caseking.de » Netzteile » AXP » AXP Netzteil Simple Power - 630 Watt
CPU-Kühler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B


----------



## CHICOLORES (11. Dezember 2009)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT Beta "Emperor Blue Edition"

59,90€

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Panorama - AMD/Intel

23,90€

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » AXP Netzteil Supernova - 600 Watt

89,90€

alles in allem:

173,70€

Ein frohes Weihnachtsfest wünsch ich euch allen und viel Glück natürlich auch ^^


----------



## warlock-666 (11. Dezember 2009)

Mein Wunschzettel

CPU Kühler: Xigmatek Dark Knigt 39,90

Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt 79,90

Gehäsue:Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - black 79,90


----------



## johnnyGT (11. Dezember 2009)

Lieber Weihnachtsmann , ich wünsche mir
den Noctua NH d 14 für 72,90€ Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14 
ein BeQuiet e7 für 59.9€ Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-400W
und ein Xigmatec Midgard für 59.90€http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Xigmatek/Xigmatek-Midgard-Midi-Tower-black::12410.html


----------



## Ready (11. Dezember 2009)

Super Sache .. Glück habe ich zwar nie aber einen Versuch ist es trozdem wert

Case Silverstone SST-RV02B-W Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black 139,90€

PSU Be Quiet TFX POWER BQT TFX-300 Watt 44,90€

Cooler Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 LP 11,90€

Gesamt 196,70€


----------



## MoOdyOne (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo lieber Caseking-Mann, bring mir meine Hardware Heim, er will dann immer Silent sein. 

_CPU-Kühler: 49,90 EUR_
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B

_Netzteil: 87,90 EUR_
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 650 TX - 650 Watt

_Gehäuse: 52,90 EUR_
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » APlus » Aplus CS-Monolize II Single Fan

*Summe: 190,70 €*


----------



## jeffee (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche mir

Das Case:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

Das Netzteil
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 350 Watt

Und den Kühler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Super Silent Edition"

Gesamtsumme: 199,70 €

Viel Glück allen


----------



## tex_w (11. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man sich schon was wünschen darf... 

Gehäuse: 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window
69,90 EUR 

CPU-KÜhler: 
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Be Quiet! PWM Edition"
69,90 EUR

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 80Plus Netzteil - 500Watt
59,90 EUR

Macht: 199,70 EUR


----------



## Adriano01702 (11. Dezember 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal  :

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 9900 NT

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » OCZ » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 600 Watt

______________________________________________________________

199.7€

Grade noch so hingekommen :O Dann wünsche ich mal allen viel GLÜCK ! 
Ein Frohes Fest


----------



## Tripplx (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Caseking.de Weihnachtsengel und Weihnachtsmänner, ich Wünsche mir:

Gehäuse 79,90€: 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master RC-690K - PURE Black Edition

Netzteil 74,90€:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Netzteile/OCZ/OCZ-ModXStream-Pro-Netzteil-600-Watt::12111.html

CPU Kühler 36,90€:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner Blue Edition - AMD/Intel

191,70€

Bin gespannt ob ich mal Glück habe. Wäre ein tolles Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## syna-psen (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebes Christkind.

ich wünsche mir

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

79,90 €

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14

72,90 €

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Corsair Netzteil 400 CX - 400 Watt

44,90 €

=197,70 €

freu mich....


----------



## BlackSHeeP (11. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse (109,90€): Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC A05 Serie » Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - gedämmt

Netzteil (59,90€): Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt

CPU Kühler (15,90€): Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro PWM
*= 185,70€*

Coole Aktion!


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (11. Dezember 2009)

Heh, das ist ja mal genial. Die Möglichkeit lass ich mir nicht entgehen! Auch wenn es keinen Weihnachtsmann gibt, den Caseking-Mann (@MoOdyOne ) gibts sicher:

Gehäuse: NZXT Panzerbox for €99.90

Netzteil: Xigmatek GO GREEN 500W for €59.90

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B for €39.90
--------------------------------------------
Gesamt: €199.70

AV


----------



## N3utr4l1s4t0r (11. Dezember 2009)

Meine Wünsche

CPU-Kühler:
Xigmatek-Thors-Hammer-Overclocker-Edition

Gehäuse:
Xigmatek-Midgard-Battle-Edition

Netzteil:
Xigmatek-GO-GREEN-Series-PSU-80Plus-500-Watt

macht insgesamt: 199,70 EUR

Allen viel Glück!


----------



## kiripeter (11. Dezember 2009)

ich wünsch mir:

http://http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Xigmatek/Xigmatek-Midgard-Midi-Tower-black-Window::12816.html

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U9B

insgesamt 199,70


----------



## phos4 (11. Dezember 2009)

Mein Wunschzettel 

Gehäuse: CM Storm Scout
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black
79,90
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power 450W
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Straight Power BQT E6-450W 80+
74,90
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B
39,90
---------
194,70

Würde mich freuen wenns klappt!

Frohes Fest Allen zusammen!


----------



## Fighter3 (11. Dezember 2009)

Lieber guter Weihnachtsmann, 
schau mich nicht so böse an...ich wünsche mir doch nur

Das Xigmatek Midgard, einen Prolimatech Megahalems und ein Corsair VX 550. 

Ihr würdet damit ein altes, völlig zerkratzes Gehäuse in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand schicken.


----------



## Dark Hunter (11. Dezember 2009)

*Mein Wunschzettel:*

_CPU-Kühler:_
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Balder SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

_Netzteil:_
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Xigmatek » Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80Plus - 500 Watt

_Gehäuse:_
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Alle Lian Li Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-7FN Midi-Tower - black

_Gesamt: 196,70€_


----------



## Melcat (11. Dezember 2009)

Will auch mal was gewinnen xD:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master RC-690K - PURE Black Window Edition

CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems "Be Quiet! USC Edition"

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 350 Watt
______________

189,70 €


----------



## Trigger060 (11. Dezember 2009)

Da simmer dabei  

Gehäuse 79,90 €: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - black

CPU-Kühler 8,90 €: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 PWM

Netzteil 104,90 €: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 650 HX - 650 Watt

Gesamt: 193,70 € 

Und frohe Weihnachten euch allen


----------



## pmdeluxe (11. Dezember 2009)

ich würde mich über diese Hardware freuen:

Gehäuse: 69,90 €
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT LeXa S Midi-Tower - black

Netzteil: 89,90 €
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax PRO-82+ Netzteil - 525 Watt

CPU Kühler: 36,90 €
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner Blue Edition - AMD/Intel

= 196,70 €

Viel Glück an alle !


----------



## Sonic51 (11. Dezember 2009)

Lüfter:
3x SilentWings: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm

1x 200mm Blue-LED: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Cooler Master » Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Blue

Anschlüsse: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Anschluss-Sets » Wasseranschluss-Set 13/10mm gerade/gewinkelt - black

Sennheiser-Hedset: Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Headsets - Sennheiser » Sennheiser PC 161

Sleeve-Tool: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteil-Modding » Sunbeam Molex Extractor Kit


----------



## Waternoob (11. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man mal was Wünschen darf dann das:meine HTPC Grundlage

Gehäuse 109,90€Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - gedämmt

Kühler 39,90€ Caseking.de » Silent PC » Fanless CPU-Kühler » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B

Netzteil 49,90€ Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 430 Watt

Gesammt dann  199,70€

Alles Gute zu Weihnachten, wünscht Waternoob


----------



## gugnaz (11. Dezember 2009)

Liebes Casechristkind 

Ich wünsche mir...

Zalman Netzteil ZM600-HP - 600 Watt 
--> 99,90

und

Xigmatek Midgard "Dark Knight Edition" 
--> verbilligt von 119,90 --> auf 99,90

VG
gugnaz


----------



## Arkogei (11. Dezember 2009)

Also ich wünsche mir:

Cooler Master HAF Mini Window RC-922M-KWN1-GP - black

Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt

Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT

Wären dann: *194,70 EUR*EUR

Alles Sachen, die ich für meinen anstehenden PC Kauf genommen hätte, wenn ich die paar genannten Sachen gewinnen würde, wäre das echt toll.


----------



## Shefa (11. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF Tower RC-932-KKN1-GP - black

Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2

Netzteil: Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt
____________________________
199,70€

Nette Aktion


----------



## gugnaz (11. Dezember 2009)

Liebes Casechristking 

mein bescheidenen Wünsche wären....

Gehäuse + CPU Lüfter:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard "Dark Knight Edition" 

Netzteil:

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Zalman » Zalman Netzteil ZM600-HP - 600 Watt


----------



## Jayhawk (11. Dezember 2009)

Bitte lieber Weihnachtsmann, ich kann nichts dafür, aber meine hardware will umziehen:

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Midi-Tower » Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower - black
89.90€

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-450W
74.90€

Cpu Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel
34.90€

= 199.70€

Danke, und schöne Grüße, jacob


----------



## DerMango (11. Dezember 2009)

Vom Christkind wünsche ich mir:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » IN WIN Maelstrom Big Tower - black Window

99,90 €


Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt

59,90 €

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B

39,90 €

=199,70 €


Mal sehen ob das Christkind diesen "Brief" bekommt. 


An den Rest: schöne Weihnachten


----------



## Moni Thor (11. Dezember 2009)

Soo, dann will ich auch mal.

Mein Wunschzettel:

Häusle:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"

Lüftung:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Thor's Hammer "FULL BLACK Edition"

Strom:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Xigmatek » Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80Plus - 500 Watt

*199,70 EUR

*Ich war dieses Jahr auch ganz brav


----------



## Astimon (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche mir:

Lian Li PC-P50 ARMORSUIT ~ 129,90€

Scythe Katana 3 ~ 24,90€

Be Quiet PURE POWER - 300 Watt ~ 34,90€

~ 189,70€ ~

Vielen Dank für das tolle Gewinnspiel


----------



## Nucleus (11. Dezember 2009)

Hey, danke für die tolle Chance! 

*Hier meine Wunschliste:*

*Gehäuse:* Lian Li PC-7FN (99,90 €)​*CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2 (39,90 €)​*Netzteil:* BeQuiet! PURE POWER BQT L7 (530W) (59,90 €)


Insgesamt macht das *199,70 €*
​Ich wünsche den anderen Teilnehmern ebenso viel Glück wie mir selbst () und allen Usern und Caseking eine frohe Weihnachtszeit


----------



## katode (11. Dezember 2009)

hallo liebes christkind...

hier mein wunschzettel:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Alle Lian Li Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-V351R Cube - red
119,90€

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Silverstone » Silverstone SST-ST50F-230 Strider Series - 500 Watt
67,90€

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling CPU-Kühler Freezer 7 LP
11,90

gesamt 199,70€

dankeschön schon mal


----------



## Rob2 (11. Dezember 2009)

Liebes Casking Christkind,
das sind meine Caseking Weihnachtswünsche:
Gehäuse
Casetek MocanoX Midi-Tower - Black Metal für 69,90€
Netzteil
Corsair Netzteil 650 HX - 650 Watt für 104,90€
CPU-Kühler
Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Panorama - AMD/Intel für 23,90€

=198,70€

Bis Bald


----------



## BlaBlam (11. Dezember 2009)

ALso ich würde mich über folgende Zusammenstellung freuen:

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy Edition - black

Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe SCNJ-2100 Ninja 2 Rev.B

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E7-CM-480W

Macht €171,70


----------



## Mr-M4dn355 (11. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt weiß ich wieder warum ich Weihnachten so sehr mag 

Gehäuse: IN WIN Allure Design Midi Tower - white für 99.90€

Netzteil: Corsair Netzteil 450 VX - 450 Watt für für 62.90€

CPU-Kühler: Scythe SCNJ-2100 Ninja 2 Rev.B für 34.90€

Gesamt: 197.70 €

damit hätte ich auch gleich ein Geschenk für meine Freundin, aber ich will das Glück ja nicht gleich zu sehr strapazieren und kauf zur Absicherung schon mal irgendeine Kleinigkeit


----------



## Ezio (11. Dezember 2009)

Mein kleiner Wunsch:

Gehäuse
Lian Li PC-60FN Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:
Silverstone SST-NT01-E Fanless Heatpipe Cooler

Netzteil
Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt

*177,70 EUR*

Wäre sehr nett wenn ihr meinen Wunsch erfüllen würdet. Bestelle auch immer fleißig bei Caseking


----------



## maribor (11. Dezember 2009)

ach watt wär datt wunderba 
wäre datt an Heiligabend da
Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Nine Hundred Ultimate Gamer Case 
Lüfter:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel
Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Klikiss (11. Dezember 2009)

Meine Wünsche: 

Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel

Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt

Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

= 194,70 EUR

Das wär mal ein Weihnachtsgeschenk!


----------



## Helto (11. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black
99,90€

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B 49,90€

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Xigmatek » Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80Plus - 400 Watt
49,90€
Insgesamt 199,70€

Meine Wunschliste


----------



## tg.whm (11. Dezember 2009)

Wäre der Knaller, wenn folgende Combo unter´m Weihnachtsbaum liegen würde:

Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - gedämmt 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - gedämmt

Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B

OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 400 Watt
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 400 Watt

Summe: 199,70 Euro


----------



## Eiche (11. Dezember 2009)

lieber Herr Caseking ^^
ich wünsche mir
- Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

- Caseking.de » Silent PC » Fanless CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler

- Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 400 CX - 400 Watt

 =199,70 Euro rofl die zahl treffen verdammt viele

 vielen danke  für sollche gewinnspiele


----------



## theLamer (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi ich mache auch mal mit 
Ein "Hoch" auf Caseking 

Gehäuse: 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-V351B Cube - black
Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems "Be Quiet! USC Edition"


----------



## Gohan (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätte da auch noch Wünsche:

Gehäuse:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Lian-Li/Lian-Li-Midi-Tower/Lian-Li-PC-A05NB-Midi-Tower-gedaemmt::13674.html

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 400 CX - 400 Watt

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner Blue Edition - AMD/Intel

Summa summarum 191,70

Schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## blutwurst82 (11. Dezember 2009)

Dann hoffe ich mal auf mein Glück. So eine Chance kann man sich ja nicht entgehen lassen 

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel *29,90*

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black *59,90*

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 620 HX - 620 Watt *109,90*

Gesamt: *199,70*


----------



## Ente-89 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hier ist meine Wunschliste:


Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » APlus » Aplus CS-EL Diablo - black/titan

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Rasurbo Netzteil Silent&Power DLP55.1 - 550 Watt

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Dark Knight HDT-S1283V Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

Gesamtpreis: 194,70€


Caseking, Ihr seid toll  so wäre vielleicht mein Weihnachten gerettet.


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Dezember 2009)

CPU-Kühler: CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler
Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black

danke für diese tolle aktion, caseking


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Dezember 2009)

Sonic51 schrieb:


> Lüfter:
> 3x SilentWings: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm
> 
> 1x 200mm Blue-LED: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Cooler Master » Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Blue
> ...



da hat jemand das spiel nicht kapiert oder den artikel nicht gelesen, hm? 
es geht um ein paket aus NETZTEIL, KÜHLER und GEHÄUSE


----------



## wuz1mu (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Liebes Casekind.... Christkind, genau 

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Alle Silverstone Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-LC13S-E La Scala - silver
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe SCSK-1100 Shuriken Rev.2
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax PRO-82+ Netzteil - 385 Watt

Entspricht einem aktuellen Gegenwert (Stand 11.12.09 15.27Uhr) von 191.70€ exkl. Versand!
Vielen Dank
wuz1mu


----------



## Mr.Kenji (11. Dezember 2009)

Auf meinem Zettel stehen:

CPU Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B

Gehäuse:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Sharkoon/Sharkoon-Rebel-12-Value-Editon-black::7560.html

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 80Plus Netzteil - 500Watt

Gesamtpreis: 199,70 €
Es ist mir egal ob die Lieferung erst nächstes Jahr aufgrund des CPU Kühlers erfolgt .


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master RC-690 - black 

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel 

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-550W


----------



## fseuring (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebes Caseking-Christkind. 
Ich würde mich sehr über folgende Geschenke freuen:

1. Gehäuse:
Lian Li PC-P50 ARMORSUIT Midi-Tower - black (129,90 EUR)

2. Netzteil:
Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 350 Watt (39,90 EUR)

3. CPU-Kühler:
Scythe SCKTN-3000 Katana 3 (24,90 EUR)

Gesamtpreis: 194,70€

Ich war auch sehr artig 

Frohe Weihnachten!

fseuring


----------



## Marsbreaker (11. Dezember 2009)

ja neh will mitmachen wa

lieber caseking mensch wünsche mir
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Skeleton - Open Air Case

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-C12P

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Rasurbo Netzteil Silent&Power DLP45.1 - 450 Watt

danke


----------



## King Horst (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche mir:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-450W

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Scorpion HDT-S1283 Heatpipe Cooler - 120mm

Gesamtpreis: 199,70€

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Einstein (11. Dezember 2009)

*Meine Wunschliste:*

Gehäuse / Netzteil:
Silverstone Petit SST-PT09S inkl. 60W Netzteil - silver

117,90 €

CPU-Kühler:
Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14

72,90 €

-------------
193,8 €


----------



## Timothy (11. Dezember 2009)

Traum-Casking-Weihnachts-Wunschliste

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P SE2 - Sockel AM2/AM3/775/1156/1366

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-400W

 Caseking


----------



## DEFiNn (11. Dezember 2009)

Hier meine zusammenstellung
Gehäuse Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF Tower RC-932-KKN1-GP - black
Netzteil Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt
Cpu Küher Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek HDT-S963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm
Ich hoffe das dann dieses Jahr n bisschen mehr unterm baum liegt


----------



## PaddyG2s (11. Dezember 2009)

*Meine Wunschliste:*

CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Nine Hundred Ultimate Gamer Case

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 350 Watt

Kostet zusammen 198,70€ ^^ 

​


----------



## Dukex2 (11. Dezember 2009)

Mein Wunsch:

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile über 800 Watt » Be Quiet Dark Power BQT P7-PRO-850W - Pro Edition


----------



## diaboloxy (11. Dezember 2009)

So hier wäre auch mal mein Christkind Brief 

Gehäuse : Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black - 99.90 €

Cpu-Kühler : Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284C Heatpipe Cooler 120mm - 34.90 €

Netzteil : Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Rasurbo GaminX GAP-656 - 650 Watt - 59.90 € 

Gruß 

Diaboloxy


----------



## BigDaddy (11. Dezember 2009)

_Ich wünsche mir: _

*Gehäuse: *Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"

*CPU-Kühler: *Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14


*Netzteil: *Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Inter-Tech Energon EPS-650W Netzteil - 650 Watt

*
Viel Glück euch allen 
*


----------



## POTUS (11. Dezember 2009)

Meine Weihnachts-Wunschliste:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...GC-2000-KKN1-GP-Midi-Tower-black: :12213.htmlhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...SGC-2000-KKN1-GP-Midi-Tower-black::12213.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...SE2-Sockel-AM2-AM3-775-1156-1366: :13360.htmlhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-SE2-Sockel-AM2-AM3-775-1156-1366::13360.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Quiet-STRAIGHT-POWER-BQT-E7-400W::13520.html


----------



## blood266 (11. Dezember 2009)

Meine Wünschliste an den hübschen Caseking Engel:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Aluminium-Gehaeuse/Lian-Li-PC-V351B-Cube-black::12274.html


http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Sockel-775-Intel/Thermalright/Thermalright-TRUE-Black-120::10893.html


http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Netzteile/Be-Quiet/Be-Quiet-PURE-POWER-BQT-L7-430-Watt::13248.html

=199,70€

Besinnliche Tage!!!
mfg blood266


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebes Caseking Christkind,
würd mich mächtig über folgende Geschenke freuen :

Gehäuse : Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler : Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Akasa » Akasa AK-967 NERO - The Cooling Emperor

Netzteil : Caseking.de » Netzteile » Xigmatek » Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80Plus - 500 Watt

Gesamtpreis = 194,70€

Caseking

P.S. : "Kann ich als trostpreis falls ich nicht gewinne, den
hübschen Caseking-Engel bekommen?"

Hohohoho! Viel Glück an alle!Frohe Weihnachten!
Und einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Shirkan (11. Dezember 2009)

*Wunschzettel*
Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black
Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel
Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Straight Power BQT E6-450W 80+


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (11. Dezember 2009)

Case: Rebel 9 Schwarz

Netzteil: BeQuiet StraightPower CM 580

CPU Kühler: Mugen 2

 36,90+
119,90
 39,90
______
196,70


----------



## Legion47 (11. Dezember 2009)

Interessante Gewinnspielidee 

Hier meine Auswahl:
EDIT: Mooment, da ist was ganz schief gelaufen...http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...rolimatech-Mega-Shadow-CPU-Cooler::13386.html


----------



## konstantinkk (11. Dezember 2009)

Hey Liebes Caseking-Christkind, auf meiner Wunschliste steht folgendes:
Netzeil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Cooler Master M620 Real Power Pro Modular - 620 Watt
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black


----------



## shila92 (11. Dezember 2009)

Lieber Weihnachtsmann... ich wünsche mir: 

Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - black *79,90 €*

Zalman CNPS 9700 NT *59,90 €*

Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-400W *59,90 €*

Preisliste
79,90 €
59,90 €
59,90 €
-------
*199,70 €*

Schönes Gewinnspiel!  Vielleicht hab ich ja mal Glück! 

Und allen eine schöne Vor-Weihnachtszeit!


----------



## onkel-bill (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Caseking-Crew,
um mich als Fan von Xigmatec zu outen, würde ich mir folgende Zusammenstellung wünschen:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Overclocker Edition" für 69,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Asgard "Orange Battle Edition" für 39,90€
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Xigmatek » Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80plus - 700 Watt für 79,90€

Wären zusammen: 189,70€. 

Die Krönung wäre natürlich, wenn das Netzteil noch den
Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED-Lüfter hätte! 

Noch eine schöne Adventszeit!
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## fA!nT (11. Dezember 2009)

*Wunschzettel:*

Gehäuse: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...e-SST-GD04B-Grandia-Desktop-black::13493.htmlSilverstone GD04B Grandia - 99,90

CPU-Kühler: Scythe SCSK-1100 Shuriken Rev.2 - 21,90

Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power E7 450W - 74,90

_________
Gesamt: 196,70 

frohe Weihnachten, fA!nT


----------



## majorguns (11. Dezember 2009)

Coole Aktion 
Hier wäre mal meine Zusammenstellung  :

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Mini P180 - black

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 450 VX - 450 Watt

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel

Ich hoffe das ich auch mal was gewinne


----------



## rexi (11. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal mein Wunschzettel  :

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master RC-690K - PURE Black Window Edition

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Xigmatek » Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80Plus - 500 Watt

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » Modding » Modding CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel

Insgesamt:
184,70€


----------



## Jarafi (11. Dezember 2009)

Liebes Christkind, ich wünsche mir:

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master M520 Real Power Pro Modular - 520 Watt 69,00€

Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Thor's Hammer S126384 Heatpipe Cooler 47,90 €

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master RC-690K - PURE Black Edition 79,90€

Gesamt: 196,80€

Wünsche eine frohe Weihnacht


----------



## Apocal1pso (11. Dezember 2009)

*Mein Wunschzettel*
_
Gehäuse: _

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-7FNW - Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black

_CPU-Kühler:

_Caseking.de » Silent PC » Fanless CPU-Kühler » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B

_Netzteil: _

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 430 Watt


----------



## Elzoco (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche mir:
-ein Netzteil
-einen CPU Kühler und die Befestigung dazu
-und noch ein schönes Gehäuse.

Danke Caseking


----------



## cenci (11. Dezember 2009)

Meine Wunschliste:


Lian Li PC-Q7R Mini-ITX Tower - red
Scythe SCBSK-1000 Big Shuriken
Enermax Liberty ECO Netzteil - 400 Watt
Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## don-M4verick (11. Dezember 2009)

Jipiieh 

Meine drei Wünsche sind

Silverstone SST-SG02B-F Sugo - black

Scythe SCBSK-1000 Big Shuriken

Enermax Liberty ECO Netzteil - 500 Watt

Allen eine frohe Weihnachtszeit


----------



## Special_Flo (11. Dezember 2009)

Meine Wünsch Liste:
-CPU-Kühler Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe SCANG-1100 Kama Angle Revision B
- Gehäuse Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Three Hundred

-Netzteil Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E7-CM-480W

Danke Caseking.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (11. Dezember 2009)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Naja ich nehme dem Engel....habe ich mehr spass als mit einen Case oder Kühler



Der Engel ist schon für jemand anderen reserviert...


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (11. Dezember 2009)

Lieber Weinachtsmann, ich wünsche mir:

Netzteil: Be-Quiet-STRAIGHT-POWER 99,90 ,-

Kühler: Xigmatek-Achilles-HDT-S1284C 34,90 ,-

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard 59,90 ,-

Gesamt: 191,70 ,- 


Frohe Weihnacht


----------



## Th3 GhOst (11. Dezember 2009)

Meine 3 wünsche:

- Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Be Quiet! USC Edition"

- Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black

- Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E7-CM-480W


gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## klofinga (11. Dezember 2009)

oh da hab ich auch mal ganz schnell meinen wunschzettel abgetippt ^^

Gehäuse: *IN WIN Maelstrom Big Tower - black Window*
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » IN WIN Maelstrom Big Tower - black Window

Netzteil: *Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80Plus - 400 Watt*
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Xigmatek » Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80Plus - 400 Watt

CPU - Kühler: *Thermalright TRUE Black 120*
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Thermalright » Thermalright TRUE Black 120


----------



## Zerebo (11. Dezember 2009)

Das ist doch mal ne tolle Idee für ein Gewinnspiel.

Gehäuse:
HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black
Kühler:
Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler
Netzteil:
Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 430 Watt


----------



## Sp3cht (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, hier mein Wunschzettel ans Casekingchristkind ;D

Lancool K58 Midi-Tower - black
€ 69,90

OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 600 Watt
€ 74,90

Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler 
€ 54,90


Gesamt: € 199,70

LG & Frohe Weihnachten euch allen


----------



## Stevii (11. Dezember 2009)

Echt eine geniale Aktion 

Also liebes Casekind, ich wünsche mir folgendes:

Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-700W* 119,90€*

Xigmatek Asgard "Apache Edition" * 39,90€*

Scythe-SCMG-2100-Mugen-2-CPU-Kuehler* 39,90€*

Macht zusammen *199,70€ *

Grüße und frohes Fest


----------



## WarRan'][' (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

mein Wunschzettel lautet wie folgt :

Gehäuse:   * 29,90*
Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black

CPU Kühler: *34,90*
Scythe SCNJ-2100 Ninja 2 Rev.B

Netzteil: *134,90*
Corsair Netzteil 750 HX - 750 Watt

*199,70€*


Viel Glück und Spaß noch 

Warrant


----------



## lvr (11. Dezember 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal:
Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master RC-690 - black
Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel
Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-600W

199,70€

Super Aktion .


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (11. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend liebes Christkind, ich wünsche mir als treuer Caseking Kunde (hab schon >1500 Euro bei euch gelassen) den Anfang für mein neues Mini-ITX System:

Gehäuse : Silverstone SST-SG06B Sugo

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Alle Silverstone Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-SG06B Sugo inkl. 300W Netzteil - black

CPU-Kühler : Scythe SCBSK-1000 Big Shuriken

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe SCBSK-1000 Big Shuriken

Netzteil : Be Quiet SFX POWER BQT SFX-350 Watt

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet SFX POWER BQT SFX-350 Watt

*Gesamtpreis : 176,60 Euro + 4,99 Euro Versand = 181,59 Euro*


----------



## night-ger (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich war ganz artig und brav und wünsche mir:

Den Scythe  1000 Big Shuriken 1000
(Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Scythe » Scythe SCBSK-1000 Big Shuriken)

Das Silverstone Raven 2
(Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Raven-Serie » Silverstone SST-RV02B-W Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black)

LC Power LC380 (bulk)
(Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » LC Power LC380M Micro ATX - 380 Watt (bulk))


----------



## core-in-spring (11. Dezember 2009)

Liebes Christkind!
Hier mein Wunschzettel ^^

Gehäuse: Gigabyte iSolo 3134 Midi Tower - black 69,90 Euro

```
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Gigabyte/Gigabyte-iSolo-3134-Midi-Tower-black::11189.html
```
Netzteil:  Cooler Master M620 Real Power Pro Modular - 620 Watt 84,90 Euro

```
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Netzteile/Netzteile-bis-800-Watt/Cooler-Master-M620-Real-Power-Pro-Modular-620-Watt::6907.html
```
CPU-Kühler: Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B 39,90 Euro

```
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Silent-PC/Fanless-CPU-Kuehler/Scythe-SCMG-2100-Mugen-2-CPU-Kuehler-RevB::11736.html
```
_________________
Summe: 194,70 Euro

Vllt vergisst du mich dieses Jahr nicht. Sonst sitze ich wieder die ganze Nacht vorm Kamin und warte auf dich. Bis ich wieder den Kamin hoch kletter um nach dir zu sehen und stecken bleibe, weil ich zu viele Weihnachtskekse gegessen habe...

Für alle Anderen und das PCGH-Team, falls man sich nicht mehr "sieht", wünsche ich frohe und besinnliche Weihnachten!


----------



## Aerials (11. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black

59,90 EUR

Cpu Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Cooler Master » Cooler Master RR-UV8-XBU1-GP V8-Cooler

54,90 EUR

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax MODU-82+ Netzteil - 425 Watt

84,90 EUR

Summe: 199,70


----------



## Ocki (11. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit, dat nenn ich mal Marketinginitiative!Also wenn das klappt, wird das ein gutes Fest!

Die Wahl ist schwergefallen, jedoch habe ich mich entscheiden können!

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

CPU Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Thor's Hammer "Overclocker Edition"

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » OCZ » OCZ StealthXStream Netzteil - 500 Watt

Endpreis: 189,70€

ok,das wars dann ersmal!
Lg Ocki


----------



## beatnuts (11. Dezember 2009)

Mein Wunschzettel an Casekind


Gehäuse: CM Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1GP Midi Tower-black 79,90



Netzteil: Xigmatek Go Green Series PSU 80plus 600 Watt 69,90




CPU Kühler :Scythe Score-1100 Orochi Revision B 49,90



Dann bin ich bei 199,70


----------



## optico (11. Dezember 2009)

Hier meine Zusammenstellung:

Gehäuse:Lian Li PC-B25FB - Midi-Tower - black 159,90 € 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC B25 Serie » Lian Li PC-B25FB - Midi-Tower - black

Netzteil: Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt 34,90 €
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt

CPU-Kühler:Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT 4,90 € 
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT

---------------------------------------------
Insgesamt: 199,70 €


----------



## BlackDragon (11. Dezember 2009)

Liebes Christkind,

ich war auch ganz ganz brav und würde mich doch sehr über ein Geschenk freuen 

Netzteil  89,90€
Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 600 Watt

Gehäuse 54,90€
NZXT Beta Evo - Black Metal Edition

CPU-Kühler 49,90€
Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B

Macht unterm Strich 194,70€

Mfg BlackDragon


----------



## Selene (11. Dezember 2009)

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 650 HX - 650 Watt

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » CPU-Wasserkühler » Wakü für Intel Sockel 1366 » Watercool HEATKILLER CPU Rev3.0 1366

Gesamt: 199,70 Euro

mfg Selene


----------



## Heinzz (11. Dezember 2009)

Netzteil:
Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E7-CM-580W

119,90€

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-STRAIGHT-POWER-CM-BQT-E7-CM-580W::13485.html

CPU-Kühler:
Silentmaxx Heatpipe-Cooler FrostBite PRO - PWM

45,90€

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Silentmaxx » Silentmaxx Heatpipe-Cooler FrostBite PRO - PWM

Gehäuse:
Cooler Master Elite RC-335-KKN1-GP - black

33,90€

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Cooler-Master-Elite-RC-335-KKN1-GP-black::10956.html


----------



## sYntaX (11. Dezember 2009)

Das wäre ja eine tolle Überraschung! Mal sehen ob ich diesmal Glück habe:

Gehäuse (89,90 EUR): Cooler Master RC-690K - PURE Black Window Edition
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master RC-690K - PURE Black Window Edition

CPU-Kühler (69,90 EUR): Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Be Quiet! USC Edition" 
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Be Quiet! USC Edition"

Netzteil (39,90 EUR): Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 350 Watt

Gesamt: 199,70 EUR


----------



## Owly-K (11. Dezember 2009)

Sharkoon Rebel 12 Economy-Editon - black  79,90 EUR
Enermax PRO-82+ Netzteil - 525 Watt  89,90 EUR
Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel  29,90 EUR

Schon irre, was Caseking in letzter Zeit so an Gewinnspielen liefert. Einmal hab' ich sogar schon Glück gehabt... An dieser Stelle ein dreifach Trullala und ein _twenty-one gun salute_ an den Sponsoren!


----------



## violinista7000 (11. Dezember 2009)

Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-550W 94,90
Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Be Quiet! PWM Edition" 69,90
Cooler Master Elite RC-310-OKN1-GP - black/orange 34,90

€ 199,70


----------



## tRauma (11. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion 

Case: Lian Li PC-60FN > Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-60FN Midi-Tower - black

Netzteil: Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 > Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt

CPU Kühler: Prolimatech Mega Shadow > Caseking.de » Silent PC » Fanless CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Mega Shadow CPU-Cooler


Preis zum Zeitpunkt meines Postes: 199,70 EUR


----------



## Darkdriver (11. Dezember 2009)

CPU Lüfter: Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B

Netzteil: OCZ StealthXStream Netzteil - 500 Watt
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » OCZ StealthXStream Netzteil - 500 Watt

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-60FN Midi-Tower - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-60FN Midi-Tower - black

199,70 € Knapp aber doch noch unter dem Limit


----------



## PANsVoice (11. Dezember 2009)

Hola,

meine Wunschkomponenten:

Gehäuse (119,90 €):
Caseking.de » Media PC » HTPC-Cases » Alle HTPC-Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-ML01B-R Milo - black

Netzteil (39,90 €):
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 350 Watt

CPU-Kühler (34,90 €):
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCNJ-2100 Ninja 2 Rev.B

Ich hoffe auf einen wohlgesonnenen Zufallsgenerator.


Grüße
PANsVoice


----------



## W0LVE (11. Dezember 2009)

Muss auch mal mein Glück versuchen:

Gehäuse im moment 79,90€:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

Kühler 69,90€:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Overclocker Edition"

Netzteil 39,90€:Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 350 Watt

Gesamt: 189,70€


----------



## R4Z3R (11. Dezember 2009)

Super Spiel hier .
also Meine Wunschliste:

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black

Cpu-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCNJ-2100 Ninja 2 Rev.B

Netzteil:Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-400W

Macht zusammen : ungefähr 185€


----------



## guidodungel (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich versuche auch mein Glück!

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black

CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P SE2 - Sockel AM2/AM3/775/1156/1366

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-450W

Ich wünsche mir viel Erfolg!


----------



## hundElungE (11. Dezember 2009)

Tolle Aktion. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-500W

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT

Macht zusammen:194,70€

Und Zuffi!


----------



## kkkk (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Zalman » Zalman MS 1000 HS1 Modular Midi-Tower - white

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master RR-B10-212P-GP Hyper 212 Plus

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Xilence Redwing PSU ATX 2.2 - 480 Watt

das war's


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (11. Dezember 2009)

So sieht mein Wunschzettel aus:

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Thermaltake Element G VL10001W2Z - black

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 400 Watt

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 7500 CU - Blue Lights


----------



## Draky (11. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window

CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer "Overclocker Edition"
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Thor's Hammer "Overclocker Edition"

Netzteil: Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80plus - 600 Watt
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Xigmatek » Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80plus - 600 Watt


Gesamt: 199,70€


----------



## Holzschwein (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hätte bitte gerne:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master RC-690 - Window Edition

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 80Plus Netzteil - 500Watt

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems "Power Edition"

Macht genau 199,70€

Ich hoffe auf ein liebes Christkind und einen gnädigen Zufallsgenerator


----------



## pHneutral (11. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard (black window) - Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window

Netzteil: Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R - Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 80Plus Netzteil - 500Watt

CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand - Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B

Preis: 179,70 Eier


----------



## Hobbes (11. Dezember 2009)

Hier sind nun auch meine 3 Wünsche:

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool-K58 - Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel-115X-Intel » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Be Quiet PWM Edition"

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be-Quiet » Be Quiet PURE POWER L7 530 Watt

69,90€ + 69,90€ + 59,90€ = 199,70€
______________
____ (°°) _____
__ >-( : )-< ___
____( .:. )_____
~~~~~~~~~~
*Daumen-drück*


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Dezember 2009)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Naja ich nehme dem Engel....habe ich mehr spass als mit einen Case oder Kühler


 

Du weißt doch gar nicht was du mit der machen sollst.


----------



## Digger (11. Dezember 2009)

Prolimatech Mega Shadow CPU-Cooler

Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt

Lian Li PC-A05NA Midi Tower - silver 

=> 189,70 EUR


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Dezember 2009)

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Thor's Hammer "Overclocker Edition"

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 430 Watt

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » Xaser VI Serie » Thermaltake Xaser VI MX VH9000SWS - silver Window

gesamt: 199,70€


----------



## XBRR (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche mir:

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Mega Shadow CPU-Cooler  64,90€

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 650 HX - 650 Watt  104,90€

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black  29,90€

Gesamt: 199,70€


----------



## ChubbyCat (11. Dezember 2009)

Lian Li PC-Q7B - Mini-ITX Tower - black
Corsair Netzteil 750 HX - 750 Watt
Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT

------------
198,70€ 

wäre super für den kleinen und den großen


----------



## ~kampfsalat'~ (11. Dezember 2009)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Thor's Hammer "FULL BLACK Edition"

Caseking.de » Netzteile » OCZ » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 600 Watt


----------



## MetallSimon (11. Dezember 2009)

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E7-CM-480W

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Xigmatek-Midgard-Midi-Tower-black-Window::12816.html

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe SCBSK-1000 Big Shuriken

so also für unter 200€ find ich das echt gut


----------



## Chaddy (11. Dezember 2009)

Caseking.de » Modding » Modding CPU-Kühler » Thermaltake CL-P0257 Blue Orb II

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Gigabyte 3D Full Tower Mars - silver

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Corsair Netzteil 400 CX - 400 Watt

----

Macht zusammen 192,70 €.


----------



## Jackhammer92 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche mir:

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Mega Shadow CPU-Cooler   -   64,90 EUR

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy Edition - black   -    36,90 EUR

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt   -    79,90 EUR


Insgesamt:* 181,70 EUR*


----------



## TerrorTomato (11. Dezember 2009)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K58 Midi-Tower - black

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 650 HX - 650 Watt

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Sockel-AM2-AMD/Scythe/Scythe-SCKTN-3000-Katana-3::12241.html


----------



## jamesbond007 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hier ist meine Liste:

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax MODU-82+ Netzteil - 525 Watt

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool AeroRacer - black/black, 25cm Lüfter

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B

Gesamt: 191,80 Euro


----------



## Deathdealer (11. Dezember 2009)

Hier meine Zusammenstellung:

Caseking.de » Modding » Modding CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner Blue Edition - AMD/Intel

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q7B - Mini-ITX Tower - black

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-600W

Summe: 			 195,70 EUR

MfG D.


----------



## Black Thunder (11. Dezember 2009)

Das wäre meine Liste:

Netzteil (106,90€): Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax MODU-82+ Netzteil - 525 Watt

CPU-Kühler (36,90€): Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner Blue Edition - AMD/Intel

Gehäuse (45,00€): Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool AeroRacer - black/red, 25cm Lüfter

Gesamt: 188,80 €

P.S.: Tolle Aktion


----------



## YankeeF (11. Dezember 2009)

Na dann will ich mal dem Weihnachtsmann meinen Wunschzettel nennen:

Thermaltake Element G VL10001W2Z - black

Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt

Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2

So damit dürfte die Liste vollständig sein 

Und mit 199,70 Euro fast genau an der Grenze

Kann ich nur noch hoffen, dass der Weihnachtsmann vorbei kommt.


----------



## LostPr0ph3t (11. Dezember 2009)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » APlus » Aplus CS-EL Diablo - Advance

Caseking.de » Netzteile » LC Power » LC Power LC380M Micro ATX - 380 Watt (bulk)

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 - Intel/AMD


----------



## Modstar (11. Dezember 2009)

*Liebes, liebes Christkind,*

*Da ich das Jahr ganz artig war, und viele viele Sachen bei dir gekauft habe, *
*wünsche ich mir ein gaanz tolles Lian Li Gehäuse, ein gaanz kühlen CPU Kühler und noch ein klitze kleines Be Quiet Netzteil. *
*Da mit du ganz genau weißt, liebes Chistkind, welche Dinge ich mir wünsche, *
*Hab ich sie dir nochmal aufgeschrieben und verlinkt!*

*Wunschzettel:*

Lian Li PC-A05NB 79,90

Corsair H50 64,90

Be Quiet Power SFX-350 
Danke 
Macht 194,70 aber darüber spricht man bei Geschenken ja nicht!


----------



## Low (11. Dezember 2009)

Versuche auch mal mein Glück.

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt


Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Raven-Serie » Silverstone SST-RV02B-W Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black


Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master RR-B10-212P-GP Hyper 212 Plus


----------



## xXBaseXx (11. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » APlus » Aplus CS-EL Diablo - black/titan 119.90€

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 550 VX - 550 Watt 72.90€

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 5.90€

Gesamt: 198.70€


----------



## suppamario74 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ho ho ho, jetzt kommt der suppamario und hofft, dass auch er wird froh 

Netzteil Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt

CPU-Kühler Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems "Be Quiet! USC Edition"

Gehäuse Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

Dolle Feiertage - wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## antiSith (11. Dezember 2009)

Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 LP
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 LP

Cooler Master M620 Real Power Pro Modular - 620 Watt
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master M620 Real Power Pro Modular - 620 Watt


das hätte ich gerne vom lieben Christkind :>


----------



## MaN!aC (11. Dezember 2009)

Dann mal mein Wunschzettel, vll hab ich mal Glück.
Find die Aktion super 

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master M520 Real Power Pro Modular - 520 Watt

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P SE2 - Sockel AM2/AM3/775/1156/1366


----------



## drorg (11. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Enermax » Enermax Phoenix Neo ECA3162-BS - black/silver

für 82,90 EUR

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Silentmaxx » Silentmaxx Heatpipe-Cooler FrostBite PRO - PWM

für 45,90 EUR

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master M520 Real Power Pro Modular - 520 Watt

für 69,00 EUR

Das ist meine Wahl. Wäre shön, sowas unter dem Wheinachtsbaum zu finden. 
Frohes Fest allerseits


----------



## klefreak (11. Dezember 2009)

Netzteil 35€

CPU Kühler 60€

Case 99€

viel Glück allen Teilnehmern..


----------



## Agr9550 (11. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse:
Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black

*29,90 EUR ** 

Kühler:
Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT

*4,90 EUR **

Netzteil:
Silverstone SST-ST1000NV Strider - 1000 Watt

*164,90 EUR ** 


*Endpreis 199,70euro* 

frohes fest euch allen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (11. Dezember 2009)

Viel Glück allen!

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 650 HX - 650 Watt

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe SCNJ-2100 Ninja 2 Rev.B

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy Edition - black


----------



## conrad-b-hart (11. Dezember 2009)

Liebes Christkind (nicht der Weihnachtsmann),

das wünsche ich mir:

Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » Alle VGA-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Accelero XTREME GTX Pro

für 39,99 €

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-700W

für 119,90 

und noch was zum Kühlen

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - NZXT » NZXT Sentry 2 TouchScreen Fan-Controller

für 29,90 €

Frohes Fest


----------



## Isengard412 (11. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse:

Thermaltake V9 Super-Tower VJ40001W2Z - black Window

75,90€

CPU-Kühler:

Cooler Master RR-920-N520-GP Hyper N520 CPU Cooler

29,90€

Netzteil:

Corsair Netzteil 550 VX - 550 Watt

72,90€



Viel Glück!


----------



## mumble_GLL (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche mir folgendes:

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master RR-UV8-XBU1-GP V8-Cooler

54,90€

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

99,90€

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Jersey » Jersey BE-550WS Black Edition Netzteil - 550 Watt

39,90€


Das war´s
Würd mich freuen, wenn ich´s gewinne
Frohes Fest und frohe Feiertage


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde mir das hier wünschen:

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC Q07 Serie » Lian Li PC-Q7B - Mini-ITX Tower - black
58,90€

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 850 TX - 850 Watt
117,90€

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Scythe » Scythe SCSK-1100 Shuriken Rev.2
21,90€


----------



## hotfirefox (11. Dezember 2009)

Mein Wunschzettel

CPU Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » ThermoLab Baram

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Rasurbo Netzteil Silent&Power DLP45.1 - 450 Watt

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-P50 ARMORSUIT Midi-Tower - black

Gesamt: 199,70 Euro

Viel Glück allen


----------



## Elishah (11. Dezember 2009)

Coole Aktion, ich wünsch mir:

Case:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Corsair Netzteil 650 TX - 650 Watt

Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Silent Edition"

Macht 192,70€


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (11. Dezember 2009)

geile aktion sowas darfs gerne öfter geben Mein Wunschzettel sieht wie folgt aus:

Case:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt

Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems "Be Quiet! USC Edition"

Macht zusammen: 199,70 €  perfekt kalkuliert


----------



## Carlo (12. Dezember 2009)

Mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT Panzerbox Aluminium Midi Tower - black
Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 430 Watt

Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe SCBSK-1000 Big Shuriken

macht zusammen 176,70 Euronen 


Wünsche allen noch ein frohes Fest und viel Glück


----------



## mannefix (12. Dezember 2009)

Prolimatech, Xigmatec Midgard, Netzteil Zalman 500er


----------



## nvrmnd (12. Dezember 2009)

Liebes Christkind:

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » LC Power » LC Power LC380M Micro ATX - 380 Watt (bulk)

CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek HDT-S963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-B25FB - Midi-Tower - black

Allen viel Glück und schöne Weihnachten


----------



## JoxX (12. Dezember 2009)

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » OCZ Fatal1ty Netzteil - 550 Watt
Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler


----------



## Buzzz (12. Dezember 2009)

Liebes Caseking-Christkind,

CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 550 VX - 550 Watt

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

Allen Viel Glück und ein schönes Fest!


----------



## ruBBer84 (12. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master RC-690K - PURE Black Window Edition

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Corsair Netzteil 550 VX - 550 Watt

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel


----------



## Fonzi74 (12. Dezember 2009)

Liebes Christkind (Nicht Weihnachtsman!^^),

ich wünsche mir...

Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Thor's Hammer "FULL BLACK Edition"

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window

Netzteil:Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-400W

Thx


----------



## h_tobi (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich auch Geschenke brauche

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT Beta Case - Black Metal Edition

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 700 Watt

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Fanless CPU-Kühler » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B

LG  h_tobi


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Dezember 2009)

Mein Wunschzettel:

*Case:* Lian Li PC-Q7B - Mini-ITX Tower - black
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...an-Li-PC-Q7B-Mini-ITX-Tower-black::12508.htmlCaseking.de » Gehäuse » Mini Gehäuse » Aplus Cupid 3 Mini-ITX Case inkl. 250W Netzteil

58,90€

*CPU Kühler:* Zalman CNPS 7500 CU - Blue Lights
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 7500 CU - Blue Lights

27,90€

*Netzteil:* Corsair Netzteil 750 TX - 750 Watt
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 750 TX - 750 Watt

109,90€
___________________
196,70€


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. Dezember 2009)

(Gehäuse)
CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black
ca. 80€

(CPU-Kühler)
Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Overclocker Edition"
ca. 70€

(Netzteil)
Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 430 Watt
ca. 50€

= 200€


----------



## LordYoichi (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab noch nichts, darum 
CPU Kühler : Zalman CNPS 7000C 19,90€
Gehäuse : Raven 2 139,90€
Netztteil : Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 39,90€
________                                                   
=199,70€
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Quiet-PURE-POWER-BQT-L7-350-Watt::13247.html


----------



## TroyAnner (12. Dezember 2009)

Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black 59,90€


Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Silent Edition"74,90€


Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt 59,90€

=194,70€

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus bei Caseking für diese Aktion, auch wenn ich nicht gewinne


----------



## Ghostrider-1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo lieber Wheinachtsmann,
Das sind Sachen die könnten mir gefallen.
Mein Wunschzettel

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Revoltec » Revoltec SEVENTY1 Computer Case - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Silentmaxx

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » AXP Netzteil Supernova - 600 Watt

Schöne grüsse zum Nordpol


----------



## snapstar123 (12. Dezember 2009)

So dann kommt auch mal mein Wunschzettel , Mfg Snapstar

Gehäuse 69,90€ Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window

CPU-Kühler 59,90€ Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems "Power Edition"

Netzteil 69,90€ Caseking.de » Netzteile » Modulare Netzteile » OCZ Fatal1ty Netzteil - 550 Watt

199,70€ finde ich klasse von Caseking , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## computertod (12. Dezember 2009)

Mein Wunschzettel:
CPU Kühler: Zalman CPNS 7000C CU
Gehause: Lian Li PC-60FNW Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black
Netzteil: Arctic Fuson 550R
mach zusammen ca. 195€


----------



## Cat (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebes Caseking-Christkind.
Ich würde mich sehr über folgende Geschenke freuen:

1. CPU-Kühler:
Watercool HEATKILLER CPU Rev3.0 1366 LT (49,90 €)

2. Gehäuse:
Lancool K58 Midi-Tower - gedämmt (99,90 €)

3. Netzteil:
Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 430 Watt (49,90 €)

Gesamtpreis: 199,70€

Ich war auch sehr artig

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Dezember 2009)

An den Weihnachtsmann...

Zuerst natürlich das Gedicht:

_*"Lieber guter Weihnachtsmann, schau mich nicht so böse an, pack bitte Deine Rute ein, ich will auch immer Artig sein"*_

Nun mein Wunschzettel:

*Gehäuse:*
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black


*Netzteil:*
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 750 HX - 750 Watt

*CPU Kühler*
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT


Macht zusammen: € 199,70

Ich war auch wirklich Artig....Ehrlich..

Mfg


----------



## Vanille (12. Dezember 2009)

Liebes Casekind ich wünsche mir dieses Jahr

Einen Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black

Einen Xigmatek Thor's Hammer
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Thor's Hammer S126384 Heatpipe Cooler

und ein Silverstone SST-DA700 Decathlon Series - 700 Watt
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Silverstone » Silverstone SST-DA700 Decathlon Series - 700 Watt

Das ganze zusammen würde dich auch nur läppische 192,70€ bei Caseking kosten


----------



## cybaxx (12. Dezember 2009)

Super Gewinnspiel, danke 

Mein Wunschzettel:

Netzteil:
Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt - 59,90 EUR

Lüfter:
Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - 34,90€

Gehäuse:
Lian Li PC-60FN Midi-Tower - black - 99,90 EUR

Summe: 194,7€


----------



## lemon (12. Dezember 2009)

Hey Jungs 

ich wünsche mir von euch zu Weihnachten:

Gehäuse:
Lian Li 60FNW                   109.90 €

CPU-Kühler:
Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 Rev.B   39,90 €

Netzteil:
OCZ StealthXStream 500W                                             49,90 €


           109,90 €
            39,90 €
  +        49,90 €
-----------------
           199,70 €      ​


----------



## tibo12 (12. Dezember 2009)

Meine Wunschliste:

CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Gross Klockner                                 29,90€  
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel

Netzteil: Be-Quiet Straight Power CM BQT E7 CM 480W          99,90€
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E7-CM-480W

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Element T Tower VK90001N2Z black             69,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Thermaltake Element T Tower VK90001N2Z - black

Macht zusammen:           199,70€


----------



## NeroNobody (12. Dezember 2009)

Liebes Christkind,
ich wünsche mir von dir, weil ich so artig war:

Cooler Master Elite RC-330K-KWN1-GP - black 
39,90 EUR 

Prolimatech Mega Shadow CPU-Cooler
  64,90 EUR 

Corsair Netzteil 650 TX - 650 Watt 
87,90 EUR


=192,70 EUR


----------



## Floro (12. Dezember 2009)

Schöne Aktion 

1.Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

2.Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt

3.Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel

194,70


----------



## Clash (12. Dezember 2009)

Über diese sachen würde sich mein Sohn besonders freuen 

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Thor's Hammer "Overclocker Edition"

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt

189,70€

Tolle Aktion

Schöne Weihnachten


----------



## Rhiana (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche mir:

Gehäuse:

Thermaltake Xaser VI MX VH9000SWS - silver Window  89,90 Euro

Netzteil:

Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt  59,90 Euro

CPU Kühler:

Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner Blue Edition - AMD/Intel   36,90


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Dezember 2009)

Darüber würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gehäuse: _*Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt*_ 79,90 €

CPU-Kühler: _*Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P SE2*_ 59,90 €

Netzteil: *Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black* 59,90 €*

199,70 €**


*Frohe Weihnachten* 
*


----------



## LtBill (12. Dezember 2009)

Liebes Christkind,  dieses Jahr wünsche ich mir etwas ganz besonderes von dir:  

*Gehäuse:* 
Cooler Master Centurion RC-534-KWNA-GP - black - Window            54,90   

*Netzteil:*
OCZ Fatal1ty Netzteil - 550 Watt           69,90  

*CPU-Kühler:*
Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14      72,90  


Gesamt *197,70*

Vielen Dank liebes Christkind


----------



## Master90 (12. Dezember 2009)

Auch Ich werde mein Glück hier versuchen  :

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT LeXa S Midi-Tower - black 104,90€

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Corsair Netzteil 650 HX - 650 Watt 69,90€

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Scorpion HDT-S1283 Heatpipe Cooler - 120mm 24,90€


Gesamt: 199,70€


Vielen Dank und viel Glück


----------



## ElRizzo Ramone (12. Dezember 2009)

Also lieber Weihnachtsmann, das wäre mein Traum:

1. Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 Watercooling System, 64,90 €

2. Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-500W, 89,90 €. 

3. Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool AeroRacer - black/black, 25cm Lüfter, 45,00 €

Insgesamt also Wünsche für 199,80 €, vielen Dank im Voraus !


----------



## Galileo39 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde die Aktion sehr toll, deswegen mach ich auch mal mit: 

1. CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black 79,90 €

2. Corsair Netzteil 400 CX - 400 Watt 44,90 €

3. Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14 72,90 €

Summe:	 197,70 €

Danke, viel Glück auch den anderen


----------



## ProGamer052 (12. Dezember 2009)

*Ich wünsche mir **folgendes **vom Christkind :*

*Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B** 
für 49,90 €*​*

Cooler Master RC-690 - Window Edition
für 79,90 €


**Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80plus - 600 Watt * ​ *für 69,90 €*


*Alles zusammen also*:  *199,70 €


**Wäre toll wenn diese Teile zur Bescherung unterm

Weihnachtsbaum liegen würden  


MfG ProGamer052
*


----------



## wlavi (12. Dezember 2009)

Die Idee für Gewinnspiel find ich gut und hier meine Zusammenstellung:

1 Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black  89,90 €
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black

2 Scythe SCKTN-3000 Katana 3 24,90 €
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Scythe » Scythe SCKTN-3000 Katana 3

3 Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt 79,90 €
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt


----------



## superman1989 (12. Dezember 2009)

danke! CASEKING! für solch tolle Gewinnspiele!

super wäre ja unterm Weihnachts-Baum ein CoolerMaster-komplett-Set 

1. Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black für 89,90 €

Link: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black

2. Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt für 79,90 €

Link: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt

3. Cooler Master RR-920-N520-GP Hyper N520 CPU Cooler für 29,90 €

Link:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Cooler Master » Cooler Master RR-920-N520-GP Hyper N520 CPU Cooler


alles zusammen: 199,70 €

und an allen noch schöne Weihnachten !


----------



## FatalMistake (12. Dezember 2009)

Also das find ich ja mal echt super   Danke Liebes Caseking Christkind 

also ich wünsch mir....

Watercool Heatkiller CPU rev. 3.0 775 64,90 Euro
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Wasserkuehlung/CPU-Wasserkuehler/Wakue-fuer-Intel-Sockel-775/Watercool-HEATKILLER-CPU-Rev30-775-%A0::11662.html

CoolerMaster HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP black 89,90 Euro 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...er-HAF-Mini-RC-922M-KKN1-GP-black::12377.html

Be Quiet Pure Power BQT L7 350W 39,90 Euro
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Quiet-PURE-POWER-BQT-L7-350-Watt::13247.html

alles zusammen also 194,70 Euro.
und auch für alle schöne weihnachten, hoffe ihr bekommt alle ein bisschen schnee und erholsame feiertage! 

mfg
der brave Michael ^^


----------



## Storm (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo lieber Weihnachtsmann!

Ich wünsche mir das XIGMATEC Midgard "Dark Knight Edition":
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard "Dark Knight Edition"

und dazu hätte ich gerne das Be Quiet Straight Power CM BQT E7-CM-480W:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E7-CM-480W

Beides kostet einzeln je 99,90 €, das macht dann 199,80 € komplett.

Eine sehr schöne Gewinnspielidee, weiter so 

Grüße
Storm


----------



## kellerloch (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Liebes Christkindl 

ich wünsche mir dies von caseking

CPU-Kühler:
Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 - Intel/AMD

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 - Intel/AMD

Netzteil:
Be Quiet Dark Power BQT P7-PRO-750W - Pro Edition

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Dark Power BQT P7-PRO-750W - Pro Edition

Gehäuse:
NZXT LeXa Tragesystem

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT LeXa Tragesystem


kommt auf 184,70 Euro ^^

mfg kellerloch


----------



## ottorehakles (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Weihnachtsfrau hallo lieber Weihnachtsmann!

Auch ich möchte mir etwas wünschen: das XIGMATEC Midgard "Dark Knight Edition":

Caseking.de » das Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard "Dark Knight Edition"

und zur Kompliementierung   hätte ich gerne das Be Quiet Straight Power CM BQT E7-CM-480W:

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E7-CM-480W

Beides kostet einzeln je 99,90 €, das macht dann zusammen 199,80 € .

Eine sehr schöne Gewinnspielidee, weiter so und ich drücke mir bescheidener Maßen mal beide Daumen.


----------



## underloost (12. Dezember 2009)

vom Gehäusekönig hätte ich zum Fest gerne:

_nen Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2 (19,90€) für die CPU ^^

für die Stromversorgung sollte ein Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt (79,90€ statt 87,90€) herhalten

und alles schön verpackt in einem Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black (99,90€)_


nach Adam Ries sollte das dann 199,70€ machen 

und auch von mir nochmal ein fettes  für diese Aktion


----------



## Raizor (12. Dezember 2009)

Ach toll, das hätte man zu Nikolaus schon machen können. und dann zu silvester nochmal 

Meine Caseking-Wunschliste:

CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master RR-920-N520-GP Hyper N520 CPU Cooler für 29,90 EUR
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master RR-920-N520-GP Hyper N520 CPU Cooler

Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black für 89,90 EUR
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black

Netzteil:Enermax Liberty ECO Netzteil - 400 Watt für 79,90 EUR
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax Liberty ECO Netzteil - 400 Watt

Gesamtpreis: 199,70 Euro


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (12. Dezember 2009)

Noch ein Grund sich auf Weihnachten zu freuen  

Hier mal mein Wunschzettel:



> Netzteil: OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 400 Watt
> 
> CPU Kühler : Scythe SCBSK-1000 Big Shuriken
> 
> Gehäuse: Silverstone SST-SG05B Sugo inkl. 300W Netzteil - black




```
Zwischensumme (exkl. Versandkosten): 156,70 EUR
```
Das ganze soll für meinen neuen Surf PC verwendet werden, damit ich noch mehr sinnvolle Kommentare und Posts in diesem Forum schreiben kann  

Es würde mich wirklich freuen wenn ich durch den Zufallsgenerator herausgepickt werde. 

Grüße, 
Hyper Xtreme


----------



## fatDOX8 (12. Dezember 2009)

1A Idee
ich würde nehmen:

CPU Kühler :Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14

Gehäuse: CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

Netzteil: Inter-Tech Energon EPS-650W Netzteil - 650 Watt

mfg


----------



## Thornscape (12. Dezember 2009)

Lieber guter Weihnachtsmann,
Schau mich nicht so böse an,
Stecke deine Rute ein,
Ich will auch immer artig sein! 


Meine Weihnachtswünsche sind:

Gehäuse: Antec Fusion Remote - black (149,90€)
Netzteil: Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 350 Watt (39,90€)
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 Pro (8,90€)

Gesamt: 198,70€


----------



## -FA- (12. Dezember 2009)

hallo ich würde mir folgendes wünschen:
- Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF Tower RC-932-KKN1-GP - black 119,90€ (normal 139,90€)
- Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Rasurbo » Rasurbo Netzteil Silent&Power DLP55.1 - 550 Watt 34,90€
- CPU- Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 - Intel/AMD 14,90€

Gesamtsumme (ohne Angebot und mit Porto): 195,60€

Würde mich riesig über den Gewinn freuen.


----------



## Tremendous (12. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich drei Wünsche frei hätte, so wären es diese:

Gehäuse: Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master M520 Real Power Pro Modular - 520 Watt


----------



## FreakOut (12. Dezember 2009)

Liebes Christkind...

Netzteil: be Quiet Pure Power 430w
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 430 Watt
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Storm Scout
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black
CPU-Kühler: Corsair Hydro H50
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 Watercooling System

das wären meine Wünsche liebes Christkind, ich hoffe ich war artig genug!


----------



## Quik2ilv3r (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, würde mir gerne diese zusammenstellung wünschen

Antec Skeleton - Open Air Case 109,90
Thermaltake CL-P0369 Max Orb 39,90 
Be Quiet SFX Power BQT SFX-350 Watt 49,90€ 

Gesamtsumme (ohne Porto) 199,70€

Gut werde mal allen Teilnehmern die Daumen drücken 

MfG Quik2ilv3r


----------



## Nemesis (12. Dezember 2009)

Stellt euch vor,  ich hab das Christkind gesehn,
es kam aus dem Wald und konnte kaum stehn.
Es kam aus dem Tannenwald und hatte
den A... voll Hannen Alt. 

nein, mal im Ernst... eine tolle Idee... und meinen Kindern würde ich so ein Gedicht natürlich nicht beibringen.. 

Hier mein Wunschzettel... 

Gehäuse: Zalman ZM-GS1000-BK Full Tower - black

Netzteil: Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 430 Watt

CPU Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2


----------



## kuki122 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche mir vom Christkind Caseking dies:  

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Thermalright » Thermalright TRUE Black 120

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Corsair Netzteil 650 HX - 650 Watt

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Revoltec » Revoltec SIXTY3 Computer Case - black  [ sehr fein für ein Modding Projekt  ]


----------



## Carvahall (13. Dezember 2009)

Meine Wünsche für einen SIlentPC:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K58 Midi-Tower - black

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Silverstone SST-ST30NF Fanless-Series - 300 Watt

Cpu-Kühler hab ich schon letztes Jahr gekauft.

Wenn ihr mir das schneken würdet wär das echt toll.


----------



## FireRaiser (13. Dezember 2009)

Falls das Christkindl zufälligerweise mich beschenken würde, hätte ich folgende Wünsche:

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-60FN Midi-Tower - black
Netzteil: Lian Li PS-A470GB Maxima Force - 470 Watt
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2

Danke dir Casekin(g)dl


----------



## urug (13. Dezember 2009)

Das würde auf meiner Wunschliste stehen:

Gehäuse: Antec Nine Hundred Two für 109,90 €
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Nine Hundred Two 

Lüfter: Scythe SCMNJ-1100 Ninja Mini Revision B  für 29,90€
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Scythe » Scythe SCMNJ-1100 Ninja Mini Revision B

Netzteil: Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 -530 Watt für 59,90€
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt

Gesamtsumme: 199,70 € ohne Versand


MfG Urug


----------



## MaxLeDachs (13. Dezember 2009)

Meine Liste :

Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt

Alpenföhn CPU Kühler Groß Clockner AMD/Intel

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel

NZXT Guardian 921 Midi-Tower - Black Window

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT Guardian 921 Midi-Tower - Black Window


----------



## ChrisR20XX (13. Dezember 2009)

Meine Liste:

Gigabyte iSolo 3134 Midi Tower - black

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gigabyte » Gigabyte iSolo 3134 Midi Tower - black

Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B


Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 430 Watt

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 430 Watt

Damit sind die 200€ ausgereizt


----------



## longing (13. Dezember 2009)

Hatte bis jetzt noch garnichts von Caseking gehört. Die Angebotspalette des Shops ist auf jeden Fall vielfältig zu nennen.

Meine Zusammenstellung:

*Gehäuse:*
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black - 89,90 €

*Cpu-Kühler:*
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Scythe » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B - 39,90 €

*Netzteil:*
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master M520 Real Power Pro Modular - 520 Watt - 69,00 €

Macht zusammen 198,80 €.


----------



## Zecke01 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo lieber Weihnachtsmann,

Ich war immer artig und deswegen, wünsche ich mir von dir:

Cpu Kühler:
Zalman VF 2000 LED Cooler

34,90 Euro

Gehäuse:
Silverstone SST SG05B Sugo 

79,90 Euro

Netzteil:
Be-Quiet SFX POWER BQT SFX 350-Watt

49,90 Euro


Für die Restlichen 35,30 Euro können wa schön in ne Brauerei gehen und ein paar Bierchen Kippen.Die erste Runde würde auch auf mich gehen, außer Milch und Kekse sind dir lieber 

Ps: auch allen anderen wünsche ich frohe Weihnachten und viel glück.
Mit freudlichen Grüßen
Zecke01


----------



## Quat (13. Dezember 2009)

Hab da auch noch eine Liste:

Gehäuse:
Lian Li EX-20 HDD Hot Swap RAID Case - black
Zwar was anderes aber auch ein Gehäuse

Kühler:
EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme LT - Plexi
für ausgezeichneten Durchfluss und guter Kühlleistung

Netzteil:
Corsair Netzteil 400 CX
naja 3 Komponenten und nur 200€ da wird´s eng für "alles in Top" wird aber für´n HD reichen

Frohe Weihnacht Euch allen!


----------



## SanderX (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo lieber Weihnachts-Caseking-Mann,

da Du mir schon viel Freude beschert hast, wie z.B. mit dem Netzteil (Corsair HX650w) und dem CPU-Kühler (Prolimatech Megahalem) liegt mein "Wuschschwerpunkt" eher bei einem hochwertigem Gehäuse, als bei den anderen Komponenten. Daher meine etwas unorthodoxe Zusammenstellung:

Caseking.de Antec Twelve Hundred Ultimate Gamer Case     Preis € 159,90
Caseking.de LC Power LC380M Micro ATX - 380 Watt (bulk) Preis: €  24,90
Caseking.de Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT                            Preis: €   4,90
                                                                                   ----------------
                                                                                   Gesamt: 189,70

Vielen Dank für diese Weihnachtsgelegenheit!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

cih stell auch mal meine listen hier rein^^. da man auf dem Weihnachtswuschzettel immer mehrere Möglichkeiten draufschreibt, mach ich das auch

Gehäuse:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - Bench Table » Cooler Master CL-001-KKN1-GP Test Bench

Kühler:
Ich weiß es ist ein GPU-Kühler, aber es ist genauso wichtig.

Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Prolimatech » Prolimatech MK-13 Multi-VGA Cooler "Overclocker Edition"

Netzteil:

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt

_________________________________________________________
falls es mit dem gpu-kühler nicht geht:

Gehäuse:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - Bench Table » Cooler Master CL-001-KKN1-GP Test Bench

Kühler:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14

Netztteil:

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Corsair Netzteil 400 CX - 400 Watt

mit freundlichen Grüßen Eiswolf93


----------



## warhammr (13. Dezember 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen:

Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Aerocool » Aerocool DCC-C1200 CPU Cooler - Blue LED

Netzteil:Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-P50 ARMORSUIT Midi-Tower - black


----------



## moddingfreaX (13. Dezember 2009)

Was ich mir wünsche?
Ja schaut mal her. 

Lian Li PC60-FNW für _109,90 Euro_
Der passende Link 1

Prolimatech Megahalems "Be Quiet! USC Edition" für _59,90 Euro_
Der passende Link 2

Rasurbo Netzteil Silent&Power DLP45.1 - 450 Watt für _29,90 Euro_
Der passende Link 3


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. Dezember 2009)

Falls mich Fortuna auch mal zu küssen gedenkt, dann wünsche ich mir folgende Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black

Netzteil: Cooler Master M520 Real Power Pro Modular - 520 Watt

Kühler:http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...rs-Hammer-S126384-Heatpipe-Cooler::11769.html Xigmatek Dark Knight HDT-S1283V Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

Na dann mal Toi, Toi, Toi an alle anderen Mitspieler und ein herzliches Danke schön an Caseking für die Bereitstellung!


----------



## nfsgame (13. Dezember 2009)

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems "Be Quiet! USC Edition"
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K58 "FULL Control Edition"
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 400 CX - 400 Watt


----------



## xIceTigerx (13. Dezember 2009)

dann mal mein Wunschzettel:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT M59 Tower - PURE BLACK

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Revoltec » Revoltec Pipe Tower PRO


----------



## nasemitkrawatte (13. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse: Lancool K58 Midi Tower - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K58 Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B

Netzteil: Corsair Netzteil 550 VX - 550 Watt
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Corsair Netzteil 550 VX - 550 Watt


----------



## Degenar (13. Dezember 2009)

Lieber guter Weihnachtsmann, ich hätte gerne:

*Gehäuse:*
Xigmatek Asgard
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black
*29,90*

*Netzteil:* 
Cooler Master Silent Pro 600 Watt
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 600 Watt
*89,90*

*CPU-Kühler*: 
Noctua NH-D14 
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14
*72,90*

Macht insgresamt *192,70* 


Ich wünsche allen Frohe Weihnachten.

Gruß Degenar


----------



## Mafiatorte (13. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse: Antec 902

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Nine Hundred Two

CPU Kühler: Scythe Grand Kama Cross

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Scythe » SCYTHE SCKC-2000 GRAND KAMA CROSS

Netzteil: Be Quiet straight power 400W

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-400W


----------



## The_Rose_de (13. Dezember 2009)

Hier ist meine Wunschliste:

Prolimatech Megahalems "Overclocker Edition"
Thermaltake Element S Tower VK60001N2Z - black

und damit sie vollständig ist:

LC Power LC380M Micro ATX - 380 Watt (bulk)


----------



## Havoc1248 (13. Dezember 2009)

Oh bitte lieber Weihnachtsmann lass mich dieses Jahr nicht wieder ohne Geschenke feiern....

Netzteil: AXP Netzteil Simple Power - 630 Watt 49,90 Euro

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower - gedämmt 119,90 Euro

CPU-Kühler: Aerocool DCC-C1200 CPU Cooler - Blue LED 29,90 Euro


----------



## Umut (13. Dezember 2009)

hallo erstmal!
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich die bekommen würde

Gehäuse 139,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SGC-6000-KXN1-GP Sniper Midi-Tower - PURE black

Netzteil 29,90€
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Rasurbo » Rasurbo Netzteil Silent&Power DLP45.1 - 450 Watt

Kühler 21,90€
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCSK-1100 Shuriken Rev.2

Zusammen 191,70€

Das ist meine Wunschliste
Grüße Umut


----------



## darkjulian (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Über die Bescherung würd ich mich sehr freuen:

Gehäuse: 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » IN WIN » IN WIN Maelstrom Big Tower - black Window  --> IN WIN Maelstrom Big Tower:  99,90 €

Netzteil: 
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » LC Power LC380M Micro ATX - 380 Watt (bulk)
--> LC-Power 380 Watt:  24,90 €  

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14
--> Noctua NH-D14:  72,90 €

Gesamt: 197,70 €


----------



## Michi26206 (13. Dezember 2009)

dann hoff ich mal, dass mein Wunsch in Erfüllung geht 

Case: Lian Li PC-60FW Midi-Tower - black - 109,90€

Netzteil: Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 350 Watt - 39,90€

CPU-Kühler: Thermalright TRUE Black 120 - 49,90€

Gesammt: 199,70€

Grüße Michi26206


----------



## DanielX (13. Dezember 2009)

Dann will ich es doch auch mal versuchen 

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Lian Li PS-S750GE Silent Force - 750 Watt

MfG DanielX


----------



## MSPCFreak (13. Dezember 2009)

Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Three Hundred

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 650 TX - 650 Watt

Gesamtpreis: 199,70 €

MfG MS


----------



## Shubi (13. Dezember 2009)

Dann schließe ich mich auch mal der Reihe der potenziellen Gewinner an:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-P50 ARMORSUIT Midi-Tower - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt

Gesamt: 199,70 Euro

MfG Shubi


----------



## Kingmakke (13. Dezember 2009)

wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt xD :

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » LC-Power-Green-Power-LC6450GP2-V22-450-Watt

Gesamt: 99,90€ + 39,90€ + 54,90€ = 194,70€

Ich wünsch euch allen ein frohes besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel ! (auch wenn ich damit indirekt impliziere, dass jemand anderes als ich gewinne xD)

Grüße,
Kingmakke


----------



## Engelchen (13. Dezember 2009)

ich wünsche mir folgendes vom Casekind:

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Sharkoon Seraphim Eco - black
89,90 Euronen

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt
79,90 Euronen

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Scorpion HDT-S1283 Heatpipe Cooler - 120mm
24,90 Euronen

Nach Adam Riese so wie diversen anderen Quellen ergibt sich daraus ein Gesammtpreis von unter 200 Euronen.
Frohe Weihnachten euch allen.


----------



## VerteX (13. Dezember 2009)

also, nach gründlicher überlegung bin ich zu folgender zusammenstellung gelangt 

Der Luftverdichter (aka "Kühler"):
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Zalman » Zalman*CNPS 9900A LED*

Die Treibstoffpumpe (aka "Netzteil"):
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master M520 Real Power Pro Modular - 520 Watt

Die Verpackung (aka "Gehäuse"):
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Enermax » Enermax Chakra ECA 3052-BS - black/silver

kommt auf ungefähr ziemlich genau 190,80 euro 

fröhliche weihnachten


----------



## Neglectum (13. Dezember 2009)

Lieber Weihnachtsmann, ich hätte da folgende Wünsche:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Nine Hundred Two
Kühler: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 Watercooling System
Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » LC Power LC380M Micro ATX - 380 Watt (bulk)

Danke und allen frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Lower (13. Dezember 2009)

Mich würde ein Gewinn da sehr freuen obwohl es ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ist unter 320 Leuten gewählt zu werden:
Als Trostpreis würde ich mich über den Engel freuen !


Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-C12P
59,90€

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"
79,90€

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80Plus - 500 Watt
59,90€

Das ergibt genau 199,70€

frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## eterN1ty (13. Dezember 2009)

Folgende Komponenten würde ich gerne haben: 

Gehäuse:
Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black
29,90 EUR

Netzteil:
Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-500W
89,90 EUR

CPU-Kühler:
Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Super Silent Edition"
79,90 EUR

Gesamt: 199,70 EUR

Freundliche Grüße!
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Xigmatek/Xigmatek-Asgard-Midi-Tower-black::13304.html


----------



## TSchaK (13. Dezember 2009)

das zuhause:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » Armor Serie » Thermaltake Armor PLUS MX VH8000BWS - black Window
119,90€

der energielieferant:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » AXP Netzteil Simple Power - 630 Watt
49,90€

der Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 7000C CU - Blue Lights
29,90€

=199,70€^^

phu sind 200€ schnell weg


----------



## laurup88 (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich mach mal einen auf Xigmatek (außer den Kühler aber der wenigstens mit Xigmatek Lüftern)

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard "Orange Battle Edition"

Kühler: Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Overclocker Edition"

Netzteil: Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80plus - 700 Watt


Gesamtpreis: 189,70€


----------



## Kezu (13. Dezember 2009)

Netzteil: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Quiet-PURE-POWER-BQT-L7-530-Watt::13249.html
Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF Mini Window RC-922M-KWN1-GP - black
Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel
zusammen : 199,70€
Allen viel erfolg und schöne weihnachtsfeiertage und ein schönes fest


----------



## GlockRoXx (13. Dezember 2009)

Also ich wünsche mir folgendes vom Caseking Christkind: 

Das Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt

Das Gehäuse: 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window

und der Cpu Kühler: 
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Fanless CPU-Kühler » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B

Ist echt ne richtig gute Idee von Caseking  Aber das ist auch nicht verwunderlich, Caseking ist ein super Laden! Euch allen viel Glück und eine frohe Adventszeit!!


----------



## Mettsemmel (13. Dezember 2009)

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Xilence Green Power Netzteil - 450 Watt
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14
Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"

= 198,70 €


----------



## killer89 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hoffentlich ist mir der Weihnachtsmann gnädig, war auch ganz lieb, der Weihnachtsengel sieht aber auch ganz lieb aus  
Mein Wunschzettel:
Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Silverstone » Silverstone SST-ST60F Rev. 2 Strider Series - 600 Watt
106,90€
Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"
79,90€
Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Apache EP-CD901 Cooler 92mm
9,90€

= 196,70€

MfG


----------



## Alexxx-86 (13. Dezember 2009)

Für 200 Euro würde ich mir dieses Gehäuse + Netzteil + CPU kühler kaufen wenn ich das Geld hätte 

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Antec Mini P180 - White

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Seasonic » Seasonic S12II-330 (SS-330GB) Bronze - 330 Watt

Caseking.de » Modding » Modding CPU-Kühler » Zalman CNPS 9700 NT


----------



## Naumo (13. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black
Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Corsair Netzteil 750 HX - 750 Watt
Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284C Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

Gesamtwert: 199,70€


----------



## Fr33dom (13. Dezember 2009)

Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Be Quiet! USC Edition"
Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"
Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » OCZ StealthXStream Netzteil - 500 Watt

199,70€ zusammen


----------



## Monstermoe (13. Dezember 2009)

Das würd ich gerne unter meinem Weihnachtsbaum stehen haben:

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black 79,90 EUR

CPU Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Dark Knight HDT-S1283V Heatpipe Cooler 120mm 39,90 EUR 

Netzteil:Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt 59,90 EUR


Gesamtpreis:179,70 EUR
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CM-Storm-SCOUT-SGC-2000-KKN1-GP-Midi-Tower-black::12213.html


----------



## Gloaming (13. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht hab ich ja auch mal Glück!

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Antec Mini P180 - White

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 400 CX - 400 Watt

Preis 197,70


----------



## XxChrisxX (13. Dezember 2009)

so hier mal meine Zusammenstellung

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Silverstone » Silverstone SST-ST50F-230 Strider Series - 500 Watt

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2


----------



## No0dle (13. Dezember 2009)

Nette Idee 

Gehäuse
Cooler Master RC-690 - black - 69,90€

Netzteil
Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 600 Watt - 89,90€

CPU-Kühler
Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B - 39,90€


---> *199,70€*


----------



## Mystik (13. Dezember 2009)

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E7-CM-680W
Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master Elite RC-330K-KKN1-GP - black
Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master RR-B10-212P-GP Hyper 212 Plus

super aktion!!


----------



## Blueennifer (13. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » Xaser VI Serie » Thermaltake Xaser VI MX VH9000BWS - black Window

Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Thermalright » Thermalright TRUE Black 120

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Modulare Netzteile » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 400 Watt


----------



## killbill (13. Dezember 2009)

ok dann wünsche ich mir mal das hier:

gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black
cpu kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCNJ-2100 Ninja 2 Rev.B
Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt

macht zusammen 194,70€

mfg killbill


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (13. Dezember 2009)

Nabend miteinander 


Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black​Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Be Quiet! PWM Edition"​Netzteil:Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax Liberty ECO Netzteil - 500 Watt
​Das macht unterm Strich 199,70,- €

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer 

Echt super Aktion..


MfG
Dennisb19


----------



## Sonic3x (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsch mir dann auch mal was 

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard "Black Battle Edition"

CPU-Kühler: Home » Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Overclocker Edition"

NT: Enermax PRO-82+ Netzteil - 525 Watt

= 199,70€


----------



## SebeXtreme (13. Dezember 2009)

Mal ein etwas kleineres Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-V351B Cube - black
Lüfter: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-C12P SE14
Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt

Media PC Ahoi!!!


----------



## NoNo!se (13. Dezember 2009)

Meine Wunschliste:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT Beta "Smokey Black Edition"

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-600W

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Scythe » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hier auch mal meine Liste, hab zwar nie glück bei sowas aber versuchen kann mans ja 

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » XILENCE » Xilence CPU-Kühler XilentBlade XL

Netzteil:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Netzteile/Netzteile-bis-800-Watt/Corsair-Netzteil-550-VX-550-Watt::7372.htmlhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...t/Corsair-Netzteil-550-VX-550-Watt::7372.html

Gesamtpreis: 198,70€


----------



## SashTheMash (13. Dezember 2009)

Meine Wünsche zu Weihnachten:
Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black

Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Thermalright » Thermalright TRUE Black 120

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt

Gesamtwert: 199,70€


----------



## otjes (13. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Media PC » HTPC-Cases » HTPC - Antec » Antec Fusion Remote - black
Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt
Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 - Intel/AMD

ich hoffe ich gewinne


----------



## Acid (13. Dezember 2009)

Netzteil:Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Rasurbo GaminX GAP-656 - 650 Watt


Cpu Kühler:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284C Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-60FN Midi-Tower - black

194,70 Dank dem aktuellen angebot des Cpu kühlers


----------



## Becksq9 (13. Dezember 2009)

*Mein Wunschzettel:*
*
Gehäuse*
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC A05 Serie » Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - black

*CPU-Kühler 
*Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Thermalright » Thermalright TRUE Black 120

*Netzteil
* Caseking.de » Netzteile » Modulare Netzteile » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 500 Watt

---> *192,70€

Allen viel Glück und ein frohes Fest!*


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (13. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse: Silverstone La Scala SST-LC10B-E
Netzteil: OCZ ModXStream Pro
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Panorama
_____________________________________
173.79 €


----------



## PKPlayer (13. Dezember 2009)

*Gehäuse:* IN WIN Maelstrom Big Tower - black Window
*CPU-Kühler:* Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2
*Netzteil:* Corsair Netzteil 450 VX - 450 Watt

Gesamt: 192,70€


----------



## darklord2712 (13. Dezember 2009)

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E7-CM-480W

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black

CPU Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Dark Knight HDT-S1283V Heatpipe Cooler 120mm


----------



## Ricardo Vega (13. Dezember 2009)

Also ich muss sagen das ist echt eine Super Aktion, vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus auch wenn ich nicht Gewinne, schon die Aktion an sich ist einfach

Ich würde mich sehr über diese Produkte freuen:

*Netzteil:*

*OCZ StealthXStream 700 Watt*

Caseking.de » Netzteile » OCZ » OCZ StealthXStream Netzteil - 700 Watt

*CPU - Kühler:*

*Zalman CNPS 9900 NT*

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 9900 NT

*Gehäuse:
*
*Antec Two Hundred*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Two Hundred

Über diese Sachen würde ich mich, falls ich gewinne, wirklich sehr freuen.


----------



## matti30 (13. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black
Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 650 HX - 650 Watt
Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Thor's Hammer "FULL BLACK Edition"

mal schauen... ;o)


----------



## Monocus (13. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Midi-Tower » Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower - black

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet Straight Power BQT E6-450W 80+

Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCNJ-2100 Ninja 2 Rev.B

_______________________
199,7€


----------



## EasyRick (13. Dezember 2009)

Geiles Gewinnspiel!

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-60FN Midi-Tower - gedämmt

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Modulare Netzteile » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 500 Watt

Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT

_____
 197,70 EUR


----------



## The_Freak (13. Dezember 2009)

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Six Hundred Gaming Case

Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel

*
--> 199.70€*  


Die bei Caseking sind einfach die besten 


Gruß


----------



## Erikson (13. Dezember 2009)

Netzteil:
Caseking.de >> Netzteile >> Netzteile bis 500 Watt >> LC  Power LC380M Micro ATX - 380 Watt (bulk)

Gehäuse:http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...Xigmatek-Midgard-Midi-Tower-black::12410.html
Caseking.de >> Gehäuse >> Lancool >> Lancool  K62 Midi-Tower - black

CPU Kühler:
Caseking.de >> CPU-Kühler >> Sockel 775 (Intel) >> Noctua >> Noctua  CPU-Kühler NH-D14
______________________________________
Gesamt: 197,70 €

An alle frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Eversman (13. Dezember 2009)

super Idee 

CPU Kühler (Zalman CNPS 9900 NT)
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Zalman CNPS 9900 NT

Gehäuse (Sharkoon Rebel 12 Value-Editon - black)
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Sharkoon Rebel 12 Value-Editon - black

Netzteil (Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt)
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt


----------



## Hackslash (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche mir:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-SE2-Sockel-AM2-AM3-775-1156-1366::13360.html

59,90 €

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...SGC-2000-KKN1-GP-Midi-Tower-black::12213.html

79,90 €

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Quiet-PURE-POWER-BQT-L7-530-Watt::13249.html

59,90 €

Summe 199,70 €

mfg


----------



## Gothic1806 (13. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse : Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

Preis: 79,90 €

Netzteil : Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » OCZ Fatal1ty Netzteil - 550 Watt

Preis: 69,90 € 

Kühler : Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Thermalright » Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme

Preis : 46,90 €

Endpreis : 196,70 €

Mfg Markus

und ein frohes Fest


----------



## Icke&Er (13. Dezember 2009)

Meine Wunschliste besteht aus:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT Panzerbox Aluminium Midi Tower - black

und

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Fanless CPU-Kühler » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B

sowie das

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 400 CX - 400 Watt

Das wärs! *Daumen drück*

MFG

Icke&Er


----------



## walkingtoaster (13. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-60F Midi-Tower - black
Home » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 60 Serie » GELI-218

Netzteil: Cooler Master M520
Home » Netzteile » Cooler Master » NECM-018

CPU-Kühler: Xigmatek Nepartak HDT-S983
Home » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Xigmatek » CPXT-015


----------



## MonstaMurda (13. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master NV-690C - NVIDIA Edition
Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-400W
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 9700 LED

Gesamtwert: *189,70€*

Allen Teilnehmer viel Glück und ein schönes Whynachtsfest!!! 

Lg Murda


----------



## Nobsen (13. Dezember 2009)

Na dann hoffe ich mal das der Weihnachtsmann mir wohlgesonnen ist 

Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Thor's Hammer S126384 Heatpipe Cooler

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master M520 Real Power Pro Modular - 520 Watt

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master RC-690K - PURE Black Edition


Frohe Weihnachten !!


----------



## ReVan1199 (13. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse: Cooler  Master RC-690K
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master RC-690K - PURE Black Edition

Cpu-Kühler: Scythe  SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Scythe » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B

Netzteil: Be  Quiet Straight Power BQT E6-450W 80+
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet Straight Power BQT E6-450W 80+


----------



## Elmente (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 (39,90€)
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Fanless CPU-Kühler » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-60FN Midi-Tower - gedämmt (129,90€)
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-60FN Midi-Tower - gedämmt

Netzteil: Rasurbo Netzteil Silent&Power DLP45.1 - 450 Watt (29,90€)
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Rasurbo Netzteil Silent&Power DLP45.1 - 450 Watt

Das wäre mein Wunschzettel


----------



## Lowmotion (13. Dezember 2009)

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Alle Silverstone Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-RV02B-W Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe SCSK-1100 Shuriken Rev.2

paßt!


----------



## Zergoras (13. Dezember 2009)

Cpu-Lüfter:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » AXP Netzteil Simple Power - 500 Watt

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Nine Hundred Two


----------



## Raven (13. Dezember 2009)

Na das ist doch mal eine Aktion!

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard            - 29,90 €
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black

Cpu-Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems -        54,90 €
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler

Netzteil: Corsair HX 650 -            104,90 €
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 650 HX - 650 Watt

                    Insgesammt: 189,70 €

Frohe Weihnachten und allen anderen viel Glück! Und natürlich vielen Dank an Caseking und PC Games Hardware für die Aktion


----------



## alexisonfire (13. Dezember 2009)

An das Christkind

Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Fusion Remote - black
Netzteil:Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt
Cpu-Küerhl:Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 PWM

Gruß alex


----------



## Fanchen (13. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Antec Twelve Hundred Ultimate Gamer Case
159,90 EUR

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » LC Power LC380M Micro ATX - 380 Watt (bulk)
24,90 EUR

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 LP
11,90 EUR


----------



## Jakob (13. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse: 

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black


Netzteil:

Caseking.de » Netzteile » LC Power » LC Power LC380M Micro ATX - 380 Watt (bulk)


CPU-Kühler:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14


----------



## carsten1975 (13. Dezember 2009)

Lieber Weihnachtsmann gerne komme ich Deinem Wunsch nach und schreibe hier meinen Wunschzettel



Gehäuse    Sharkoon Rebel 12 Economy-Editon - black                    Euro 79,90

CPU-Kühler     Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U9B                                    Euro 49,90

Netzteil        Cooler Master M520 Real Power Pro Modular - 520 Watt     Euro 69,90
                                                                                       -------------
                                                                                         Euro 199,70


----------



## joni35 (13. Dezember 2009)

Meine Wunschliste sieht so aus:

Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12DX 1366

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Cooler Master Sileo RC-500-KKN1-GP - black

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Modulare Netzteile » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 500 Watt


----------



## multimolti (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Meine Konfiguration sieht aus wie folgt:
Netzteil: Corsair Netzteil 620 HX - 620 Watt, 109,90€
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black, 29,90€
Lüfter: Scythe SCORC-1100 Orochi Revision B, 49,90€
-------
Gesamt: 189,70€

Wär cool wenn ich gewinne, ich gönne es aber auch jedem anderen!


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (14. Dezember 2009)

Heyho, klasse Aktion

Hier mal meine Wunschliste:

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF Tower RC-932-KKN1-GP - black -> 119,90 €
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel -> 34,90 €
Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 350 Watt -> 39,90 €

Macht zusammen 194,70 €


----------



## B4umkuch3n (14. Dezember 2009)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Midi-Tower » Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower - black
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax PRO-82+ Netzteil - 525 Watt
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2

vllt kommen ja nen paar weihnachtsgeschenke an den schwager dabei rum xD


----------



## joecooly (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
hoffentlich erfüllt mir das Christkind meine Wünsche:

Netzteil: Corsair Netzteil 620 HX - 620 Watt
Gehäuse: Gigabyte iSolo 230 Midi Tower - Metallic Grey
Lüfter: Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner Blue Edition - AMD/Intel

Vielen Dank und vorweihnachtliche Grüße


----------



## michi-jumper (14. Dezember 2009)

hey
Geile Aktion
Wunschliste


Gehäuse:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B

Netzteil:Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Cooler Master M520 Real Power Pro Modular - 520 Watt


----------



## Blackplayer117 (14. Dezember 2009)

Wirklich eine super Aktion von Caseking 

Falls mir die Glücksfee wirklich wohlgesonnen ist, wünsch ich mir folgendes:

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Zalman » Zalman ZM-GS1000-BK Full Tower - black 

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » LC Power » LC Power LC380M Micro ATX - 380 Watt (bulk)

Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner Blue Edition - AMD/Intel


Einen Versuch ist es ja wert. Vllt gehöre ich zu den glücklichen Gewinnern.

Frohe Weihnachten!!!
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...halems-Scythe-Slip-Stream-Edition::13252.html


----------



## Jimstar (14. Dezember 2009)

Hohoho

Liebes Christkind, ich war dieses Jahr ganz besonders artig und ich denke, ich habe deshalb Geschenke verdient.

Gehäuse:   Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Nine Hundred Two
CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT
Netzteil:    Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax MODU-82+ Netzteil - 425 Watt

so das macht dann 199,70€. Danke falls es klappt.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (14. Dezember 2009)

vielen dank für die weihnachtseinladung von caseking,


xigmatekgehäuse 79,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"

be quiet netzteil 99,90€
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-600W

xigmatek cpu-cooler 14,90€
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek HDT-S963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm

vielen dank.

diu


----------



## hawk89ger (14. Dezember 2009)

Würede mein Wunschzettel ausegwählt werden, würde ich mir folgendes wünschen:

Case:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K58 "FULL Control Edition"

Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe SCNJ-2100 Ninja 2 Rev.B

NT:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Modulare Netzteile » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 500 Watt

Würde mich rieeeeesig freuen, mal wieder neue Hardware zu bekommen.

Gruß an alle und viel Glück


----------



## we3dm4n (14. Dezember 2009)

Liebes Christkind, auch wenn ich mich schon lange nicht mehr an dich gewendet habe. So habe ich nie den Glauben verloren, dass es dich wirklich gibt.

Ich wünsche mir diese Weihnachten von dir lediglich drei Sachen:

Wow, Sehr schönes Gewinnspiel.

Sofern ein Paket aus Gehäuse sammt CPU Kühler nicht möglich ist (siehe Angebot unten), bitte ich um diese Zusammenstellung:

Cpu Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 478 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCORC-1100 Orochi Revision B

49,90 Euro

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Revoltec » Revoltec SIXTY3 Computer Case - black

39,90 Euro

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 650 HX - 650 Watt
104,90 Euro


----------



## tayna (14. Dezember 2009)

Liebes Caseking-Christkind, ich finde die Idee klasse und wünsche mir von Dir daher zwei Dinge:

CPU-Kühler:
Prolimatech Megahalems "Be Quiet! USC Edition"

Gehäuse:
Silverstone SST-RV02B-W Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black


----------



## kaarl (14. Dezember 2009)

SO, dann wünsch ich mir auch mal was. Ich hatte nur echt Probleme mit der 200€ grenze, das doppelte wäre schöner gewesen 

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14 

Netzteil
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet SFX POWER BQT SFX-350 Watt

Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Three Hundred


----------



## godtake (14. Dezember 2009)

Na, da bin ich doch auch mal dabei! 
Liebstes Caseking- Christkind, da ich mich ja leider auf 200 Euro beschränken muss (kann ich ja auch voll und ganz verstehen, wollen doch noch so viele andere brave Kinder beschenkt werden), hier meine Auswahl:

_CPU- Kühler:_

Watercool Heatkiller CPU Rev 3.0 LC 34,90

(hat doch niemand gesagt, dass das nicht auch ein WaKü- Kühler sein darf, oder?)

_Gehäuse:_ (oh man, das ist schwer, liebes Christkind):

Lian Li PC-P50 Armorsuit Midi Black 129,90

_Netzteil_: (und schon wird das Geld knapp...)

Be Quiet Pure Power BQT L7 300W 34,90

Danke liebes Christkind, ich würd mich ja freuen wie Schnitzel!


----------



## Sk8Chris92 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Lieber PCGH/Caseking Weihnachtsmann,
falls deine Helferlein für mich ein Paket zusammen Packen sollten, wünsch ich mir :

Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 W
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Three Hundred
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Ultra 120-eXtreme
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Thermalright » Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme

Versandkosten sind glaube sogar noch drinnen 
Danke Weihnachtsmann 

Grüße


----------



## Gnome (14. Dezember 2009)

Liebe Caseking-Elfen ,

ich hoffe, dass ich dieses Jahr artig genug war und ihr mir vielleicht eine Kleinigkeit unter dem Tannenbaum dalasst .

Ich würde mir folgende Dinge wünschen:

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-Q7B - Mini-ITX Tower - black -> Link: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-Q7B - Mini-ITX Tower - black > 58,90€

CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Be Quiet! USC Edition" -> Link: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Be Quiet! USC Edition" > 69,90€

Netzteil: Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 350 Watt -> Link: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 350 Watt > 39,90€

_______
zusammen: 168,70€

Vielen Dank schon einmal für euer Bemühen, liebe Elfen 

Allen Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel Glück und eine frohe und besinnliche Weihnachtszeit. Zudem ein großes Lob an das PCGH und Caseking.de Team!

Viele Grüße,

Gnome.


----------



## Slipknot79 (14. Dezember 2009)

Liebes Chrisking 

*Gehäuse: *
Lian Li PC-60FN Midi-Tower - black


*CPU Kühler:*
Scythe SCMNJ-1100 Ninja Mini Revision B


*
Netzteil:*
OCZ Fatal1ty Netzteil - 550 Watt


199,70EUR


----------



## AlexKL77 (14. Dezember 2009)

Tolle Sache!  

Hier mein Wunschzettel:

*Gehäuse:

*Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black 

*CPU-Kühler:*

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Power Edition" 

*Netzteil:*

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Rasurbo » Rasurbo Netzteil Silent&Power DLP45.1 - 450 Watt 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Quichen (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

auch ich möchte gern mein Glück versuchen 

Gehäuse.: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » IN WIN » IN WIN Maelstrom Big Tower - black Window - 99,90 EUR

CPU-Kühler.: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 9700 LED - 39,90 EUR

Netzteil.: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » LC Power Green Power LC6550GP2 V2.2 - 550 Watt- 49,90 EUR

Insgesamt.: 189,70 EUR


----------



## deco4all (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo hier mein Vorschlag,

CPU-Kühler: Scythe-SCZP-2000-Zipang-2 - 44,90 Euro

Gehäuse: Cooler-Master-RC-690-Window-Edition - 79,90 Euro

Netzteil: Be-Quiet-PURE-POWER-BQT-L7-530-Watt - 59,90 Euro

Macht -> 184,70 Euro


----------



## samuel-0815 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, hier ist meine Wunschliste:

CPU Kühler:
Scythe-SCMG-2100-Mugen 2 RevB

Gehäuse:
Lian-Li-PC-8NB-Midi-Tower-black

Netzteil:
Be-Quiet-STRAIGHT-POWER-BQT-E7-400W

-----------------
Gesamt: 189,70€

MfG samuel-0815


----------



## unterseebotski (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche mir:
Gehäuse Chieftec DX-01BD-U-OP 99,90
Netzteil Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 59,90
CPU-Lüfter Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 39,90

Zusammen 199,70


----------



## m4ve (14. Dezember 2009)

Meine Wunschliste


CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-400W

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT LeXa S Midi-Tower - black


----------



## Floppy90 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo lieber Christengel, ich wünsche mir

Gehäuse: 

CPU-Kühler: [URL="http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Alle-CPU-Kuehler/Xigmatek-Dark-Knight-HDT-S1283V-Heatpipe-Cooler-120mm::11348.html"]

Netzteil: [URL="http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Netzteile/Be-Quiet/Be-Quiet-STRAIGHT-POWER-CM-BQT-E7-CM-580W::13485.html"]

Gesamt: 199,70

Fröhliche Weihnachtszeit


----------



## Väinämöinen (14. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC Q07 Serie » Lian Li PC-Q7B - Mini-ITX Tower - black

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax Liberty ECO Netzteil - 400 Watt

CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P SE2 - Sockel AM2/AM3/775/1156/1366


----------



## Mindfuck (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebes Casking-Cristkind-Team.

Wenn ich drei Wünsche bei euch frei hätte würde ich mir das...
Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 60 Serie » Lian Li PC-60FW Midi-Tower - black  109.-
das
Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-400W  59,90.-
und den
Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe SCBSK-1000 Big Shuriken  26,90.-  
wünschen.


Ich wünsche euch eine beruhsame Weinchtszeit!


----------



## zuui (14. Dezember 2009)

hallo,
super aktion
meine wunschliste:

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Zalman » Zalman ZM-GS1000-BK Full Tower - black 

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » LC Power » LC Power LC380M Micro ATX - 380 Watt (bulk)

Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner Blue Edition - AMD/Intel

vielen dank


----------



## Ste4Speeder (14. Dezember 2009)

Meine 3 Wünsche wären:

CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black 79,90€
OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 500 Watt 62,90€
Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B 49,90€
macht 192,70€

Versand entfällt, da ich in Berlin wohne und Siemensdamm arbeite und so auch direkt im Lager abholen kann!


----------



## Dragonguarder (14. Dezember 2009)

Haha zu faul um mir was auszusuchen=D

CM-Storm-SCOUT-SGC-2000-KKN1-GP-Midi-Tower-black

OCZ-ModXStream-Pro-Netzteil-500-Watt

Alpenfoehn-CPU-Kuehler-Nordwand-RevB


----------



## Jonesman66 (14. Dezember 2009)

My Favours,

Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT

Netzteil
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt

Gehäuse
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-B25FB - Midi-Tower - black

= 199,70€


----------



## Rico-3000 (14. Dezember 2009)

CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 29,90

Gehäuse: IN WIN Maelstrom Big Tower - black Window 99,90

Netzteil: Cooler Master M520 Real Power Pro Modular - 520 Watt  69,00


----------



## Phonomaster (14. Dezember 2009)

Netzteil: OCZ StealthXStream 500W Caseking.de » Netzteile » OCZ » OCZ StealthXStream Netzteil - 500 Watt
für 49,90

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-V351B Cube http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Gehaeusefinder/Lian-Li-PC-V351B-Cube-black::12274.html
für 99.90

Kühler: Alpenföhn Panorama http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...hn-CPU-Kuehler-Panorama-AMD-Intel::12818.html
für 23.90

Gesamtpreis: 173.70 Euro


----------



## BloodyMojito (14. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT M59 Tower - PURE BLACK

CPU-Kühler

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems "Be Quiet! USC Edition"

Netzteil

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt


Eine wirklich super Weihnachts-Aktion, die ihr hier habt!!


----------



## Myrkvidr (14. Dezember 2009)

Okay, ich probiere es auch mal:


*CPU Kühler:*
Xigmatek Dark Knight HDT-S1283V Heatpipe Cooler 120mm
39,90€

*Netzteil:*
Corsair Netzteil 650 TX - 650 Watt
87,90€

*Case:*
Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window
69,90€

*TOTAL: 197,70€*

Viel Glück an alle


----------



## rabensang (14. Dezember 2009)

*CPU Kühler:*

Coolermaster Hyper TX 3
14,90€


*Netzteil:*

Corsair Netzteil 400 CX 
44,90€


*Case:*

Silverstone Raven 2
139,90€


----------



## jadebaer (14. Dezember 2009)

Meine Wunschliste:

Sharkoon Rush Case ~53,90

EKL Alpenfön Panorama ~ 23,90

BeQuiet Straight Power BQT E7-CM-480 Watt ~ 99,90

Danke schon mal, ansonsten wünsche ich dem Gewinner viel Freunde mit seiner neuen Hardware, 

jb


----------



## 4Kerner (14. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse:
Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP
*89,90€*

CPU-Kühler:
Prolimatech Megahalems "Be Quiet! USC Edition"
*59,90€*

Netzteil:
Corsair Netzteil 400 CX - 400 Watt
*44,90€

Summe: 194,70€
*


----------



## foxfoursfive (14. Dezember 2009)

* Gehäuse =* *89,90 EUR +*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black

* CPU Kühler = 59,90 EUR +*

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems "Be Quiet! USC Edition"

* Netzteil = 49,90 EUR +*

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 430 Watt

*End Summe = 199.70 €*


----------



## Paragraph (14. Dezember 2009)

aqua computer cuplex XT di² - double impact für Intel 478/775
Silverstone La Scala SST-LC12B inkl. 60W Netzteil - black


----------



## 7jhla (14. Dezember 2009)

Netzteil

CPU Kühler

Gehäuse

Insgesamt: 199,70 €


----------



## just me (14. Dezember 2009)

Sowas habe ich bisher nicht gesehen. 

Lian Li PC-Q7B 58,90 EUR
Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 64,90 EUR
Be Quiet SFX POWER BQT SFX-350 Watt 49,90 EUR
___________
Summe  	 173,70 EUR


----------



## Jigga86 (14. Dezember 2009)

*Gehäuse:*

Enermax Staray ECA3170-BR Red LED Fan - black

Gehäuse >> Enermax >> Enermax Staray ECA3170-BR Red LED Fan - black

49,90 €

*Netzteil:*

Corsair Netzteil 650 TX - 650 Watt

Netzteile >> Corsair >> Corsair Netzteil 650 TX - 650 Watt

84,90 €

*CPU-Kühler:*
Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U9B SE2

CPU-Kühler >> Sockel AM2 >> Noctua >> Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U9B SE2

49,90 €


*Gesamtpreis: 184,70*


*Danke Caseking & PCGH für die tolle Aktion *


----------



## Tydal (14. Dezember 2009)

Whoa, das wären wirklich frohe Weihnachten:

Gehäuse: Silverstone SST-RV02B-W Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black 139,90 €

Netzteil: Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80Plus - 400 Watt 49,90 €

CPU Lüfter: Xilence LGA CL CPU-Kühler 9,90 €


----------



## PEACEpolska (14. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
Super aktion! Top 


*CPU Kühler*
Prolimatech Mega Shadow Overclocker Edition
*-69,90€*

*Gehäuse*
Xigmatek Midgard Battle Edition 
-*79,90€*

*Netzteil*
Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80Plus 400 Watt
-*49,90€*




*= 199,70€*



super idee!

Wünsche allen viel Glück und dem Gewinner viel spaß mit seinem Packet!

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Tobi15 (14. Dezember 2009)

_*Gehäuse (*_*Cooler Master HAF Tower RC-932-KKN1-GP - black**)
**=119,90€*


*Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF Tower RC-932-KKN1-GP - black*

*CPU Kühler (Cooler Master RR-UV8-XBU1-GP V8-Cooler)*
*= 54,90€*

*Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master RR-UV8-XBU1-GP V8-Cooler*

*Netzteil (LC Power LC380M Micro ATX - 380 Watt (bulk))*
*= 24,90€*

*http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Netzteile/Netzteile-bis-500-Watt/LC-Power-LC380M-Micro-ATX-380-Watt-bulk::3961.html*
*Gesammtsumme = 199,70€*


----------



## merkurmb (14. Dezember 2009)

*Gehäuse:*

Lian Li PC-V351B Cube - black
99,90 EUR

*Netzteil:*

Seasonic S12II-330 (SS-330GB) Bronze - 330 Watt
59,90 EUR 

*CPU-Kühler:*

Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner Blue Edition - AMD/Intel
36,90 EUR

schon mal Glückwunsch an die gewinnen werden.(hoffentlich bin ich dabei)

und an die nicht Gewinner alles gute und Gesundheit.


----------



## ClareQuilty (14. Dezember 2009)

Meine Wunschliste:

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 700 Watt

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT Beta Case - Black Metal Edition

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Fanless CPU-Kühler » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B


----------



## ELM4RI4CHI (14. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse:

Silverstone SST-RV02B-W Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black

139,90 €

Netzteil:

Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 350 Watt

39,90 €

CPU- Kühler:

Xigmatek HDT-S963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm

14,90 €

Gesamt: 194,70 €

Na dann, frohes Fest


----------



## heartcell (14. Dezember 2009)

Oh ja, ich würde mir denn das wünschen^^
kann eh ein neues netzteil gebrauchen.

Gehäuse
CPU-Cooler
Netzteil

na dann, lasst uns gewinnen.
lg heart


----------



## D-Marc (14. Dezember 2009)

An der Entscheidung habe ich etliche Tage gefeilt - seit gestern Abend ist Schluss mit überlegen! 

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems "Be Quiet! USC Edition"
59,90 EUR

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT Alpha Case ALP-011 - Black Metal
59,90 EUR

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt
79,90 EUR

Gesamtpreis 199,70 EUR


----------



## _Shark_ (14. Dezember 2009)

Meine Liste:

Gehäuse: Silverstone RV02
Netzteil: Be quiet Pure Power L7 300
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Katana 3


----------



## Lumax (14. Dezember 2009)

So hier meine Zusammenstellung 

Gehäuse_
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black
59,90 €

CPU Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Dark Knight HDT-S1283V Heatpipe Cooler 120mm
39,90 €

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 600 Watt
89,90 €

Gesamt: 189,70 €


----------



## ile (14. Dezember 2009)

Ja, also das ist doch mal ein geiles Gewinnspiel.

Ich würde mir wünschen:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Scythe » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Three Hundred

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-600W


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Dezember 2009)

Case 119,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Midi-Tower » Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower - gedämmt


Kühler 26,90€ 
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe SCBSK-1000 Big Shuriken

Netzteil 49,90€ 
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » OCZ StealthXStream Netzteil - 500 Watt



Wären zusammen: 
196,70€  



Ein Frohes Fest allen miteinander


----------



## Ibatz! (14. Dezember 2009)

Mein Wunschzettel 
Case:NZXT LeXa S Midi-Tower für 69,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT LeXa S Midi-Tower - black

Kühler:Xigmatek HDT-S963 Heatpipe Cooler für 14,90€
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...atek-HDT-S963-Heatpipe-Cooler-92mm::7457.html

Netzteil:Silverstone SST-DA700 Decathlon Series - 700 Watt für 114,90€
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Netzteile/Silverstone/Silverstone-SST-DA700-Decathlon-Series-700-Watt::7602.html

insg. 199,70€ 

Gruß,Timo


----------



## timee95 (14. Dezember 2009)

Tolle Idee
Ich hätte gern:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Raven-Serie » Silverstone SST-RV02B-W Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 400 Watt
und 
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Apache EP-CD901 Cooler 92mm

Danke schonmal 
Mfg Timee


----------



## deus-bello (14. Dezember 2009)

Das wären dann meine Sachen:

Gehäuse 109,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Nine Hundred Two

Cpu-Lüfter 54,90€
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Thermaltake » Thermaltake Spin Q - Radial CPU Cooler

Netzteil  34,90€
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt

=199,70€


----------



## mcboard (14. Dezember 2009)

_Respeckt, ihr habt den besten Caseshop und die beste Beratung in ganz Deutschland, ich sage danke! 
_ 
*Wünsche allen viel Glück und ein schönes Vorweihnachtsfest !*

Eine kleine bitte noch: 

*34,90 EUR*
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe SCNJ-2100 Ninja 2 Rev.B

*84,90 EUR*
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax MODU-82+ Netzteil - 425 Watt
*
79,90 EUR*
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

*Summe: 199,70€*

Fröhliche Grüße  Danny


----------



## Sago (14. Dezember 2009)

Nettes Weihnachtsspecial 
Ich wähle:
Gehäuse: 119,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF Tower RC-932-KKN1-GP - black

CPU-Kühler: 34,90€
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel

Netzteil: 39,90€
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Quiet-PURE-POWER-BQT-L7-350-Watt::13247.html

macht zusammen 194,70€


----------



## asus1889 (14. Dezember 2009)

Meine Konfiguration:

CPU-Kühler:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P SE2 - Sockel AM2/AM3/775/1156/1366

Gehäuse:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

Netzteil:

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt

Summe 			 199,70 EUR


----------



## Neomar (14. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC Q07 Serie » Lian Li PC-Q7B - Mini-ITX Tower - black 

 Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax Liberty ECO Netzteil - 400 Watt 

 CPU-Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P SE2 - Sockel AM2/AM3/775/1156/1366


----------



## Pipo (14. Dezember 2009)

*Meine Wunschkonfiguration: *

PC Case ( Gehäuse) :

Antec Nine Hundred Two

CPU - Cooler ( CPU Kühler ):

Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel

Power Supply ( Netzteil ) :

OCZ StealthXStream Netzteil - 500 Watt




_Gesamtpreis: 194.90 Euro_


----------



## Junkie (14. Dezember 2009)

Das ist ja wie früher, ein Zettel an den "Weihnachtsmann" schreiben 

Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower - black 89,90 EUR 

Netzteil: Cooler Master M520 Real Power Pro Modular - 520 Watt 69,00 EUR

CPU-Kühler: Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B 39,90 EUR

Gesamt: *198,80 EUR
*


----------



## Nike334 (14. Dezember 2009)

Oh wow, Caseking packt echt immer die geilsten Events aus 
Da probier ich doch auch mal mein Glück!

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

Kühler:
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Fanless CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Mega Shadow CPU-Cooler

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt

Summe: 199,70€

Viel Glück an alle anderen und frohe Weihnachten schonmal 

mfg


----------



## Rheakon (14. Dezember 2009)

Tolles Event! 

Gehäuse:
Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black
€ 29,90

Netzteil:
Corsair Netzteil 750 HX - 750 Watt
€ 134,90

CPU-Kühler:
Scythe SCNJ-2100 Ninja 2 Rev.B
€ 34,90

Summe: € 199,70


----------



## Das Etwas (14. Dezember 2009)

mir würde schon des Gehäuse reichen^^:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - COSMOS Serie » Cooler Master Cosmos S RC-1100-KKN1-GP - Aluminium - black


----------



## Zybba (14. Dezember 2009)

Super Sache! Sieht man ja an der regen Teilnahme...

Gehäuse:
Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black
€ 29,90

Netzteil:
Be Quiet Dark Power BQT P7-PRO-750W - Pro Edition
€ 159,90

CPU-Kühler:
Arctic Cooling CPU-Kühler Alpine 7 Pro
€ 9,90

Gesamtsumme: 199,70 €


----------



## mmayr (14. Dezember 2009)

Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power BQT P7-PRO-750W - Pro Edition: 159,90 €
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Be-Quiet-Dark-Power-BQT-P7-PRO-750W-Pro-Edition::10646.html

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black : 29,90 €
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Xigmatek-Asgard-Midi-Tower-black::13304.html

CPU Kühler: Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 Pro : 8,90 €
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Arctic-Cooling-Alpine-11-Pro::12725.html


Gesamtsumme: 198,70 €


----------



## Morytox (14. Dezember 2009)

Die Kollegen von Caseking sind mal wieder wirklich Spitze  Das is auch ne tolle aktion !

Hab mal kurz geschaut und das sieht doch ganz nett aus :

Netzteil

Mein Case King  

und der Cooler


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Dezember 2009)

cpu-lüfter *schwärm* Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Silent Edition"

gehäuse *mit staubtuch abtupft* Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master RC-690K - PURE Black Window Edition

und netzteil für die freundin Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt

all das wäre schön, viel glück allen!!

ach ja, fast bis zum letzten cent ausgenutzt: 199,70€


----------



## Punky (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche mir:

Gehäuse: 69,90 €
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window

Netzteil: 84,90 €
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master M620 Real Power Pro Modular - 620 Watt

CPU-Kühler: 44,90 €
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 9700 NT

Summe: 199,70 €


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. Dezember 2009)

So hat lange gedauert, aber hier ist es nun :

CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - black

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » OCZ » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 600 Watt

Gesamtsumme: 194,70 ,- €


----------



## Ampeldruecker (14. Dezember 2009)

Liebes Casekingteam,
ich wünsche mir diese Produkte:

CM Storm SGC-6000-KXN1-GP Sniper Midi-Tower - PURE black          139,90 EUR
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SGC-6000-KXN1-GP Sniper Midi-Tower - PURE black

Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT                                          4,90 EUR
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT

AXP Netzteil Simple Power - 630 Watt                             49,90 EUR
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » AXP Netzteil Simple Power - 630 Watt


Gesamt: 194,70

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück


----------



## µ|V_2814 (14. Dezember 2009)

Das ist eine echt tolle Aktion. Weiter so!

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K58 Midi-Tower - black
Preis:69,90€

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 Watercooling System
Preis:64,90€
Falls der Kühler in eurem Sinne nicht gilt, dann bitte:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-D14
Preis:72,90€

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 400 CX - 400 Watt
Preis:44,90€


----------



## b0s (14. Dezember 2009)

eins: NZXT Panzerbox Aluminium Midi Tower - black

zwo: Enermax MODU-82+ Netzteil - 425 Watt

drei: Xigmatek HDT-S963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm

-> 199,70 EUR

hübsche Aktion


----------



## welloman (14. Dezember 2009)

Schön schön 

Hier meine Auswahl:

Netzteil:   Enermax MODU-82+ Netzteil - 425 Watt

Gehäuse: Cooler Master RC-690K - PURE Black Window Edition

CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master RR-B10-212P-GP Hyper 212 Plus

--> 199,70€

Schöne Weihnachten zusammen


----------



## Tankynator (14. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse 79,90€ (89,90€)
CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black 

CPU Kühler 34,90€
Akasa AK-967 NERO - The Cooling Emperor

Netzteil 69,90€
Cooler Master M520 Real Power Pro Modular - 520 Watt

Gesamt 184,90€ (194,90€)


----------



## cloth82 (14. Dezember 2009)

Home » Gehäuse » Zalman » GEZA-017
Zalman MS 1000 HS1 white EUR 134,90

Home » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » NEBE-061
Be Quiet TFX POWER BQT TFX-300 Watt EUR 44,90

Home » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Zalman » CPZA-029
Zalman CNPS 7000C AL-CU - Blue Lights EUR 19,90

Gesamt EUR 199,70

Ja, ich bin nur geil auf das Case. Aber Case ist bekanntlich King


----------



## speedy242 (14. Dezember 2009)

CASEKING ist der Top-Shop in "meiner" Stadt!

Mein Wunschzettel sieht wie folgt aus:

Gehäuse: 59,90€
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ch-Megahalems-Overclocker-Edition::12308.htmlNZXT M59-Tower PURE-BLACK

Netzteil: 69,90€
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ch-Megahalems-Overclocker-Edition::12308.htmlOCZ Fatal1ty 550 Watt

CPU-Kühler: 64,90€
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ch-Megahalems-Overclocker-Edition::12308.htmlProlimatech Megahalems Overclocker Edition

Summe: 194,70€

Ich wünsche allen FROHE WEIHNACHTEN!


----------



## ichdererste (14. Dezember 2009)

so..hier dann mal meine Wunschliste:

Gehäuse:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC B25 Serie » Lian Li PC-B25FB - Midi-Tower - black

159,9€

CPU-Kühler:

hhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Alle-CPU-Kuehler/Arctic-Cooling-CPU-Kuehler-Freezer-7-LP::12577.html

11,90€

Netzteil:

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » LC Power LC380M Micro ATX - 380 Watt (bulk)

24,90€



SUMME:199,7€



ich denke man merkt, worauf es mir ankommt...

frohe weihnachten und viel glück
ichdererste


----------



## lutzschmutz (14. Dezember 2009)

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax PRO-82+ Netzteil - 385 Watt

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » SST-GD01-Serie » Silverstone SST-GD01B-R Grandia Desktop - black

Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe SCBSK-1000 Big Shuriken

---> 196,70€

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## .::ASDF::. (14. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse: 139,90 €
Silverstone SST-RV02B-W Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black
CPU-Kühler: 14,90 €
Xigmatek HDT-S963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm
Netzteil: 44,90 €
Be Quiet TFX POWER BQT TFX-300 Watt

Gesamt: 199,7 €


----------



## Laran66 (15. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse 139,90 €
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Raven-Serie » Silverstone SST-RV02B-W Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler 8,90 €
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 Pro

Netzteil 49,90 € 
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Inter-Tech Energon EPS-750W Netzteil - 750 Watt

Zusammen 198,70 €


----------



## Sam (15. Dezember 2009)

Enermax MODU-82+ Netzteil - 525 Watt 106,90 EUR
Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner - AMD/Intel 29,90 EUR
Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black 59,90 EUR
Gesamt: 196.70 EUR


----------



## Amokhahn (15. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgart - 29,90€

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black

Netzteil Be Quiet Straight Power E7-CM-680W - 139,90€

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E7-CM-680W

CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer 2 Xtreme Rev. 2 - 29,90€

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2

gesamt: 199,70€


----------



## f4tt0ni (15. Dezember 2009)

na dann mal viel glück allen:

meine auswahl:

Cooler  Master HAF Tower RC-932-KKN1-GP - black 119,90 EUR

Xigmatek  HDT-S963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm 14,90 EUR

OCZ  ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 500 Watt 62,90 EUR

= 197,70 Eur


----------



## Skaos (15. Dezember 2009)

Joar also ich würde mich über folgende Konstellation freuen  :

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Enermax » Enermax Staray ECA3170-BL Blue LED Fan - blackhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...turion-RC-534-KWNA-GP-black-Window::6270.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-STRAIGHT-POWER-CM-BQT-E7-CM-680W::13486.html

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling CPU-Kühler Alpine 7 Pro

macht zusammen:
199,70€ 

MfG Skaos


----------



## Rangerspeed (15. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht hab ich ja auch mal Glück / Tolle Aktion von Caseking ! 

NZXT M59 Tower-Pure Black = 59,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT M59 Tower - PURE BLACK

AXP Netzteil Simple Power-700 Watt = 79,90€
Caseking.de » Netzteile » AXP » AXP Netzteil Simple Power - 750 Watt

Noctua CPU Kühler NC-12P = 59,90€
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-C12P

Alles zusammen = 199,70€


----------



## Lee (15. Dezember 2009)

Würde mein einziges Weihnachtsgeschenk dieses Jahr werden 

Gehäuse: Lian Li V351B = 99,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - V 35X Serie » Lian Li PC-V351B Cube - black

CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-C12P=59,90€
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-C12P

Netzteil: Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt=34,90€
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt

Gesamtpreis=194,70€


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (15. Dezember 2009)

Lian Li Case
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-7FN Midi-Tower - black  99,90€

Noctua Cpu Cooler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P SE2  59,90€

BeQuiet Netzteil
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 350 Watt  39,90

= 199,70€ 
Vielen Dank u Frohes Fest


----------



## jwduc (16. Dezember 2009)

Hier nun meine Wunschliste 

CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black   79,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner Blue Edition - AMD/Intel   36,90€
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Groß Clockner Blue Edition - AMD/Intel

Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-450W   74,90€
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-450W

macht zusammen 191,70€

Ich wünsch mir Glück und allen anderen fröhliche Weihnachten!


----------



## GF pAnk (16. Dezember 2009)

so, na dann wünsch ich mir auch mal was

Kühler

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Fanless CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Thor's Hammer S126384 Heatpipe Cooler

Netzteil

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-500W

und noch ein Gehäuse

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black

macht zusammen 197,70 € und frohe weinachten.


----------



## Bommel789 (16. Dezember 2009)

*Hallo lieber Caseking-Weihnachtsmann,**

Mein kleiner Wunschzettel*

*Netzteil:* Enermax PRO-82+ Netzteil - 385 Watt

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax PRO-82+ Netzteil - 385 Watt

59,90 €

*Gehäuse:* Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - black

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - black

79,90 €

*CPU-Kühler:* Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-C12P

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-C12P

59,90 €

Frohes Fest


----------



## Junias (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo lieber Weihnachtsmann.
Solltest du mir wohlgesonnen sein, so hier mein Wunschzettel:

Gehäuse: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Xigmatek-Asgard-Midi-Tower-black::13304.html

CPU-Lüfter: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 10X Extreme

Netzteil: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...er-Silent-Pro-Series-PSU-700-Watt::10715.html

= *194,70*

Sooo, das wäre nun auch vollständig
Jetzt bleibt nur noch hoffen

Euch allen. SCHÖNE WEIHNACHTEN!!!


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (16. Dezember 2009)

Das ist mal ne nette Aktion !

*Gehäuse*: Lancool K58 inkl. Dämmung für 99,90 Euro

*Cpu-Kühler*: Scythe Ninja 2 Rev.B für 34,90 Euro

*Netzteil*: AC Fusion 550R für 59,90 Euro

-> macht dann 194,70 Euro .

Viel Glück allen anderen !


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (16. Dezember 2009)

Ein Gewinnspiel, wo man seinen Preis selbst bestimmt, das ist ja mal ne feine Sache.  Nach langem Hin und Her fiel die nicht leichte Entscheidung für mich auf:

das Gehäuse Lancool K58 Midi-Tower - gedämmt für *99,90 €*,
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K58 Midi-Tower - gedämmt

das Netzteil be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT-E7 400W für *59,90 €*
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-400W

sowie den CPU-Kühler Xigmatek Achilles für *34,90 €*.
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284C Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

In der Summe macht das: *194,70 €*

Danke an PCGH und Caseking.de für die Aktion und an die bisherigen Teilnehmer, deren Wunschartikel ich durchstöbert habe, wodurch mir die Auswahl nicht leichter gemacht wurde.  Und viel Glück allen Leuten hier.

Der schwarze Quader


----------



## funkyaiman (16. Dezember 2009)

Netzteil: Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 80Plus Netzteil - 500Watt                                                                                                              59,90€
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...sion-550R-80Plus-Netzteil-500Watt::11553.html
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B                                                                                                                           49,90€
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Alpenfoehn-CPU-Kuehler-Nordwand-RevB::13624.html
Das wichtigste: Gehäuse: CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black                                                                                   79,90€
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CM-Storm-SCOUT-SGC-2000-KKN1-GP-Midi-Tower-black::12213.html
                                                                                                                                                                                                 192,70€
Den Rest von den 200€ könnt ihr an amnesty schicken, so hat jeder was davon, ich und alle anderen auch!


----------



## Altair94 (16. Dezember 2009)

CPU Kühler:
Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Be Quiet! USC Edition (Mit Am2 Montagekit)

Gehäuse:
Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black

Netzteil:
Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt


Viel Glück an alle!!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (16. Dezember 2009)

cooler master case
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master RC-692 CM 690 II Advanced - PURE Black Edition 89,90€

ocz netzteil
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 400 Watt 49,90€

noctua cpu cooler
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ua/Noctua-CPU-Kuehler-NH-U12P-SE2::13360.html 59,90€

=199,70

vieln dank


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (16. Dezember 2009)

cooler master case
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...90-II-Advanced-PURE-Black-Edition::13845.html 89,90€

ocz netzteil
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-ModXStream-Pro-Netzteil-400-Watt::12107.html 49,90€

noctua cpu cooler
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P SE2 59,90€

=199,70

vieln dank


----------



## BlackBetty466 (16. Dezember 2009)

Lieber Weihnachtsmann, hier ist meine kleine Wunschliste:

Ich wünsche mir für meinen Spielerechner das CM Storm SCOUT, damit meine Hardware aus dem riesigen Airliner Terminator Server-Gehäuse rauskommt, das brauche ich nämlich im Party-Keller für unsere Sammlung an Musik und Fernseh-Mitschnitten. Das Storm Scout habe ich mir ausgesucht, weil es nicht im blauen Einheitslicht leuchtet, sondern in festlich-weihnachtlichem Rot .

Damit mein guter Phenom II X4 955 BE auch schön kühl bleibt, wünsche ich mir einen Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B. Der AMD Boxed-Kühler tut zwar auch seinen Dienst, aber kühler und leiser hat noch keiner CPU geschadet.

Zu guter letzt wünsche ich meiner Frau noch ein Cooler Master M520 Real Power Pro Modular. Mit so einem Netzteil steht ihrem gefassten Aufrüstplan Anfang nächsten Jahres ein Hindernis weniger im Weg.


So lieber Weihnachtsmann, meine drei Wünsche kosten insgesamt nur 188,80€ (das Gehäuse ist momentan im Angebot, ansonsten wären es 198,80€), deshalb hoffe ich, dass Du sie mir erfüllen wirst.
Ich war auch ganz brav in diesem Jahr, und auf Deinem Schlitten ist doch ganz bestimmt noch Platz für die drei Päckchen.
Wenn Du zu mir kommst, halte ich auch Milch und Plätzchen bereit (aber wenn Du magst kannst Du auch 'nen Whisky und 'ne Zigarre bekommen ).

Fröhliche Weihnachten!


----------



## Lickedy (17. Dezember 2009)

Liebes Christkind ich wünsche mir gerne folgendes:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"


Caseking.de » Netzteile » Xigmatek » Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80Plus - 500 Watt

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Thermalright » Thermalright TRUE Black 120

Gesamtwert: 189,70 Euro


allen anderen auch viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel


----------



## Roman441 (17. Dezember 2009)

Na da stell ich doch mal ein Upgrade für den Rechner meiner Frau zusammen

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black   89,90€

Das HAF 932 besitze ich für mein PC und finde es ein durchaus gelungenes Case
Das ganze eine Nr. kleiner im gleichen Büro wäre cool

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Enermax » Enermax MODU-82+ Netzteil - 425 Watt  84,90€

Das gleiche mit 525W ist ebenfalls in meinem PC für die kleine ausführung langt jedoch das 425W starke

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 7000C AL-CU - Blue Lights   19,90€

Da der PC meiner Frau nicht übertaktet ist sollte der Kühler ausreichen


----------



## Paulito1988 (17. Dezember 2009)

Lieber guter Weihnachtsmann, Schau mich nicht so böse an.
Stecke deine Route ein, will auch immer artig sein! 

Netzteil: (Für das nächste Monster) 138,90€
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 850 Watt

Gehäuse: (Modding 4 the Win) 39,90€
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Asgard "Black Battle Edition"

CPU Kühler: (Für die alte Schleuder) 19,90€
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Zalman » Zalman CNPS 7000C AL-CU

Summe:
198,70€

Danke und viel Glück allen Mitwünschern 
Juten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr und frohe Weihnachten


----------



## CrSt3r (17. Dezember 2009)

Lieber Caseking-Engel, ich wünsche mir:

CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-D14 (Würdiger Nachfolger des "NH-U12P")

Gehäuse: Antec Mini P180 - White (Ersatz für die Freundin)

Netzteil: be quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 350W (Für den anstehenden HTPC)




Preis:

CPU Kühler: 72,90€
Gehäuse: 79,90€
Netzteil: 39,90€
*Gesamt: 192,70€*


Allen ein frohes Gelingen und *CASEKING* ein *DICKES DANKESCHÖN* für diese Aktion, sowie *PCGHX* für die Möglichkeit


----------



## Bruce112 (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche mir 


http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Antec/Antec-Six-Hundred-Gaming-Case::13482.html


Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems "Scythe Slip Stream Edition"


Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt


Preis

Gehäuse = 79,90 euro
Cpu Kühler= 59,90 euro
Netzteil = 59,90 euro

Gesamt = 199,70 euro


----------



## Headshotfucker (17. Dezember 2009)

ich wünschemir vom Casekind:

Gehäuse:
NZXT Panzerbox Aluminium Midi Tower - black

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » NZXT Panzerbox Aluminium Midi Tower - black

für 89,90€

CPU Kühler:
innovatek XX-Flow Wasserkühler Rev 2.0 - blue

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » CPU-Wasserkühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » innovatek XX-Flow Wasserkühler Rev 2.0 - blue
+
innovatek Haltesystem für XX-Flow - Athlon 64

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » CPU-Wasserkühler » CPU-Kühler - Innovatek » innovatek Haltesystem für XX-Flow - Athlon 64

für 32,90€ + 11,90€= 44,80€

Netzteil:

Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80Plus - 500 Watt

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Xigmatek » Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80Plus - 500 Watt

für 59,90€
-------------------------------------------------
89,90€+44,80€+59,90€= 194,60€

Schöne Aktion von Caseking 
Frohe Weihnachten euch allen ^^


----------



## KingOfKings (18. Dezember 2009)

CPU-Kühler: *Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems "Be Quiet! USC Edition"* *=*59,90€


Gehäuse:  *http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Midi-Tower-Gehaeuse/Lian-Li-PC-60FNW-Midi-Tower-Window-Edition-black::13476.html   *=109,90€


Netzteil:   *http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Netzteile/Netzteile-bis-500-Watt/Rasurbo-Netzteil-SilentPower-DLP451-450-Watt::13754.html   =*29,90€


Gesamt: =*199,70€*


----------



## der_george (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche mir vom Casekingmann, äh…  Weihnachtsmann, einen Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler,
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B

ein Lian Li PC-7 FN Gehäuse 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 7 Serie » Lian Li PC-7FN Midi-Tower - black

und zum Schluss noch ein Be-Quiet Straight-Power E7 400Watt Netzteil um das luxuriöse und ausgewogene Bundle zu vollenden.  
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-400W

Ich hoffe, dass ich war brav genug war und dass die Werkstatt des Casekingmanns, äh… Weihnachtsmanns, es schafft mein Wunsch zu kreieren.
Frohe Weihnachten wünscht
der_george :0)


----------



## D.M.W. (18. Dezember 2009)

Liebstes ChristKind,
ich habe seeeehr lange überlegt, was ich mir dieses Jahr zu Weihnachten wünsche. Alle drei Sachen stehen unten auf meinem Wunschzettel. Praktischerweise findest Du alles bei CaseKing, die zugehörige URL habe ich Dir auch gleich mit auf meinen Wunschzettel geschrieben. 
Dein neues Outfit steht Dir übrigens wirklich gut - viel besser als Dein Altes, dass Du schon so ewig lange getragen hast!
Liebe Grüße
DMW 

*Gehäuse:*
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Alle Silverstone Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-KL01B Kublai - black
EUR 99,90

*Netzteil:*
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt
EUR 79,90

*CPU-Kühler:*
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 - Intel/AMD
EUR 14,90

Gesamt: EUR 194,70

Danke Dir!


----------



## hardware4me (19. Dezember 2009)

Vom Caseking-SantaClause wünsch ich mir diese Komponenten: 

   Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite RC-310-WBN1-GP - blue/white 34,90

  CPU-Kühler: Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P SE2 59,90

   Netzteil: Enermax MODU-82+ Netzteil - 425 Watt 84,90

   insgesamt: 179,90


----------



## True Monkey (19. Dezember 2009)

Hier meine Wunschliste 

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master RC-690K - PURE Black Window Edition

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 1366 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCMG-2100 Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » Cooler Master M520 Real Power Pro Modular - 520 Watt


----------



## Carbon386 (19. Dezember 2009)

Soa lieber Weihnachtsmann 
Das ist mein Wunschzettel, vielleicht hab ich mal Glück, hab dieses Jahr fast kein Glück -.-

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black Window

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » OCZ » OCZ Fatal1ty Netzteil - 550 Watt

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems "Be Quiet! USC Edition"

70+60+70= ca. 200€ (par Cent untendrunter )

Wünsche euch allen viel Glück, aber natürlich hoffe auch ich auf ne ordentliche Bescherung vom Casekind^^ Danke an PCGH & Caseking für das tolle Gewinnspiel!!


----------



## realgoldie (19. Dezember 2009)

Hier mein Wunschzettel

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon » Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy Edition - black 
36,90€

Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt
87,90€ (Angebot 79,90€)

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Mega Shadow "Be Quiet! PWM Edition"
69,90€


Insgesamt: 194,70€ (Angebot 186,70€)

Frohe Weihnachten an Caseking und PCGH

realgoldie


----------



## Flo670 (19. Dezember 2009)

Hey super gewinnspiel,da muss ich einfach mal mein glück versuchen

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 8 Serie » Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower - black  89,90 EUR

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P SE2  59,90 EUR

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt  34,90 EUR

mfg Flo


----------



## spartanicus (19. Dezember 2009)

Liebes CaseKind, 

Ich wünsche mir

Gehäuse: 79,90 €
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

Kühler: 49,90 €
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B

Netzteil: 69,90 €
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master M520 Real Power Pro Modular - 520 Watt

Das macht 198,80 €!


----------



## Icewolf77 (20. Dezember 2009)

Liebes Christkind, ich brauche:

Kühler 22,90€:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCSMZ-2000 Samurai ZZ

Netzteil 59,90€:

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 80Plus Netzteil - 500Watt

Gehäuse 109,90€:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Alle Lian Li Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-7FNW - Midi-Tower Window-Edition - black

Grad erst die Innereien aufgerüstet, da würde sich ein neues Gehäuse gut machen, CPU Kühler ist auch original boxed, da wäre ein neuer super.


----------



## Marcel GX (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde mich freuen über einen:

Thermaltake Element G VL10001W2Z - black für 119,90 €
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Thermaltake Element G VL10001W2Z - black

in Verbindung mit einem

Cooler Master RR-UV8-XBU1-GP V8-Cooler für 54,90 €
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master RR-UV8-XBU1-GP V8-Cooler

sowie dem 

LC Power LC380M Micro ATX - 380 Watt (bulk) für 24,90 €
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 500 Watt » LC Power LC380M Micro ATX - 380 Watt (bulk)


Danke an PCGH und Caseking für dieses Gewinnspiel. 

Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen.


----------



## stevelott (20. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion! 

Meine drei Favoriten (im Wert von 192,70 Euro) wären:

Das modulare Netzteil OCZ ModXStream Pro mit 500 Watt:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Modulare Netzteile » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 500 Watt


Das rabenschwarze Cooler Master RC-690K Pure Black:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master RC-690K - PURE Black Edition


Und schlussendlich die eiskalte Alpenföhn Nordwand:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Nordwand - Rev.B


Jetzt heißt es Daumen drücken! 

Schöne besinnliche Weihnachtsfeiertage allen PCGH-Fans und Mitarbeitern!

stevelott


----------



## MSPCFreak (20. Dezember 2009)

Lol, ich bin hier mal alle durchgegangen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass sich hier Leute extra nur wegen dem Gewinnspiel angemeldet und registriert haben, was ansich ja nicht verboten ist. Ich würde aber sagen, dass nur Leute, die über 100 Beiträge verfasst haben ausgelost werden sollten. Alles andere finde ich dreist. Und wer jetzt alle Threads mit Spam zumüllt um 100 Beiträge zu verfassen, der hat es wirklich nicht verdient!


----------



## guennirtl (20. Dezember 2009)

Nettes Gewinnspiel!  Ich hab mich für folgendes entschieden:

Gehäuse:
Cooler Master Sileo RC-500-KKN1-GP - black (69,90 EUR)
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Cooler Master Sileo RC-500-KKN1-GP - black

Netzteil:
Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt (79,90 EUR)
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Silent Pro Series PSU - 500 Watt

CPU Kühler:
Akasa AK-967 NERO - The Cooling Emperor (34,90 EUR)
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Akasa-AK-967-NERO-The-Cooling-Emperor::12093.html

Ich drück euch allen die Daumen


----------



## shila92 (20. Dezember 2009)

Worauf man eher aufpassen sollte ist, dass sich niemand 2x anmeldet um seine Chance zu verdoppeln... 
 ich möchte das niemandem unterstellen!  

Oder ist das überhaupt nicht möglich, sich 2x zu registrieren?


----------



## debach (20. Dezember 2009)

Liebe Leute, 

einmal 


Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion RC-534-KKNA-GP - blac (49,90)

CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT (4,90)

Netzteil: Corsair Netzteil 850 HX - 850 Watt (144,90)

bitte


----------



## darkman-gute19 (20. Dezember 2009)

Wunschzettel :

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT Guardian 921 Midi-Tower - Black Window


Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2 (AMD) » Silentmaxx » Silentmaxx Heatpipe-Cooler FrostBite PRO - PWM


Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 530 Watt


Das sollte reichen 

Viel Glück auch all den anderen Teilnehmern 
Ich drück uns die Daumen


----------



## darkman-gute19 (20. Dezember 2009)

shila92 schrieb:


> Worauf man eher aufpassen sollte ist, dass sich niemand 2x anmeldet um seine Chance zu verdoppeln...
> ich möchte das niemandem unterstellen!
> 
> Oder ist das überhaupt nicht möglich, sich 2x zu registrieren?






Ich denk mal mit ner zweiten e-mail-adresse , und nem anderen nick.....
.....aber wir wollen hier doch keinen zu unfairen Mitteln greifen lassen.....
Am Ende entscheidet das Los ,also gleiche *Chance für ALLE*


----------



## shila92 (20. Dezember 2009)

Ja stimmt... und bei den vielen Teilnehmern inzwischen, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eh winzig.


----------



## hyperionical (20. Dezember 2009)

Na dann wüsch ich mir mal noch was vom C(aseking)hristkind!

Gehäuse:

Antec Threehundred - 56,90€ 

Jeder der dieses Case hatte wird es lieben!

CPU-Kühler:

Noctua NH-D14 - 72,90€

Wenn schon nur der beste Kühler am Markt.

Netzteil:

Be Quiet PPL7 430W - 49,90€

Wer ein geiles, leises Netzteilsucht braucht Bequiet @ CK!

*=179,70€​*


Ansonsten wünsche ich allen hier im Forum und auch allen anderen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## Stefan93 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo
Wunschzettel:
Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black
€59,90
Netzteil:
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 750 HX - 750 Watt
€134,90
CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT
€4,90
Summe: €199,70

Viel Glück für alle...


----------



## cptcumshot (20. Dezember 2009)

So, die Casekingseite ist studiert und ich habe mich für folgende Produkte auf meinem Wunschzettel entschieden:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master RC-690K - PURE Black Window Edition

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 650 HX - 650 Watt

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT

Ich wünsche allen ein Frohes Fest und viel Glück bei dem Gewinnspiel!


----------



## DiWeXeD (20. Dezember 2009)

So bevor ich es noch vergesse^^

Gehäuse:
Lancool K62
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:
Prolimatech Mega Shadow
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Fanless CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Mega Shadow CPU-Cooler

Netzteil:
Be Quiet Pure Power 300W
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet PURE POWER BQT L7 - 300 Watt

Viel Glück euch allen


----------



## nahne (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo! Ich wünsche mir, 

ein Gehäuse, Silverstone SST-RV02B-W Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black, 
ein Netzteil, Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 80Plus Netzteil - 500Watt
und einen CPU-Kühler, Arctic Cooling Alpine 11 GT. 

Vielen Dank für's Spiel


----------



## Razzor (20. Dezember 2009)

wunschzettel 

Gehäuse : Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Mini P180 - White  preis  79,90

Netzteil : Caseking.de » Netzteile » AXP » AXP Netzteil Supernova - 600 Watt   preis 89,90

cpu kühler   : Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master RR-920-N520-GP Hyper N520 CPU Cooler  preis 29,90


----------



## foxx1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT Gaming » NZXT Alpha Case ALP-011 - Black Metal
Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2
Netzteil: 
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 650 HX - 650 Watt

Insgesamt: 184,70€


----------



## God-of-Death (21. Dezember 2009)

CPU Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Scythe SCNJ-2100 Ninja 2 Rev.B

Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteile bis 800 Watt » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 600 Watt

Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black


----------



## Väinämöinen (21. Dezember 2009)

MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Lol, ich bin hier mal alle durchgegangen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass sich hier Leute extra nur wegen dem Gewinnspiel angemeldet und registriert haben, was ansich ja nicht verboten ist. Ich würde aber sagen, dass nur Leute, die über 100 Beiträge verfasst haben ausgelost werden sollten. Alles andere finde ich dreist. Und wer jetzt alle Threads mit Spam zumüllt um 100 Beiträge zu verfassen, der hat es wirklich nicht verdient!


Willst wohl deine Chancen steigern? Sinn des ganzen Gewinnspiels war es doch wohl Leute dazu zu bringen sich hier anzumelden und dann womöglich auch mal öfters die PCGH zu kaufen. Und Caseking wollte natürlich Werbung bzw. einen höheren Rang in Google und nicht dir irgendwas schenken.
Und wer sagt überhaupt, dass deine Beiträge nicht mehrhetlich Spam sind, auch wenn du lange dafür gebrauht hast 



shila92 schrieb:


> Worauf man eher aufpassen sollte ist, dass sich niemand 2x anmeldet um seine Chance zu verdoppeln...
> ich möchte das niemandem unterstellen!
> 
> Oder ist das überhaupt nicht möglich, sich 2x zu registrieren?


Natürlich ist das möglich. Auf sowas muss ich aber nicht zurückgreifen und schicke lieber meinen Bruder vor.


----------



## Oliver (21. Dezember 2009)

Thread closed.

Der Gewinner wird im Laufe des Tages bekanntgegeben und angeschrieben.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Oliver (22. Dezember 2009)

Mit einem Tag Verspätung, hier nun der glückliche Gewinner. Wir haben den Zufallsgenerator sprechen lassen und *trommelwirbel*

*Nobsen* ist DER Auserwählte! Gratulation!
Link zum Posting: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1350354-post347.html

Im Namen des gesamten Caseking-Teams wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern des Gewinnspiels ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest! Vielen Dank für die zahlreiche Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel! Ich gehe sehr stark davon aus, dass wir nächstes Jahr eine ähnliche Aktion veranstalten werden, vermutlich sogar mit einem größeren Gewinn.

Bis einschließlich 26.12.2009 habt ihr noch die Möglichkeit, beim anderen Caseking-Weihnachts-Gewinnspiel mitzumachen und einen von 15 Preisen zu gewinnen. Mehr Details dazu gibt es bei PC Games Hardware: Weihnachts-Gewinnspiel mit Caseking: Mitmachen und Preise gewinnen - Update: Weitere Xmas-Pics - Caseking, Gewinnspiel, Weihnachten

Der Thread ist für Kommentare wieder geöffnet. *Dieses Gewinnspiel* *ist* allerdings *beendet.* Der ein oder andere wird den Hinweis ohnehin übersehen ^^

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## shila92 (22. Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Nobsen!  Viel Spaß mit deinen Gewinnen!
Trotzdem Danke an Caseking für die Chance! 

Allen frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## joni35 (22. Dezember 2009)

ich würd mal fast sagen, dass der Name falsch geschrieben ist


----------



## Nucleus (22. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Oliver (22. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt passts aber  THX 4 teh Hinweis!


----------



## Lower (22. Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Nobsen!


----------



## Raeven (22. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch Nobsen !!!!! Viel Spass mit deinem Gewinn.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Dezember 2009)

Glühstrumpf Nobsen


----------



## TroyAnner (22. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch!

Und allen frohes Fest!


----------



## theLamer (22. Dezember 2009)

Nobsen... ist mir noch nie begegnet.. 
Aber auch von mir natürlich einen herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit der Hardware


----------



## Manny G. (22. Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und frohe Weihnachten!
Wo kann ich denn das Foto sehen?


----------



## tRauma (22. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## konstantinkk (22. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch, Nobsen, auch von mir.
Frohe Weihnachten !


----------



## guidodungel (22. Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## shila92 (22. Dezember 2009)

Manny G. schrieb:


> Wo kann ich denn das Foto sehen?


Welches Foto überhaupt?


----------



## theLamer (23. Dezember 2009)

Manny G. schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch und frohe Weihnachten!
> Wo kann ich denn das Foto sehen?


Du bist gedanklich wahrscheinlich beim Weihnachts-Gewinnspiel* I*, hier geht es aber um das Weihnachts-Gewinnspiel* II*


----------



## Nobsen (23. Dezember 2009)

Big THX @ all,

habs grad eben erst mitbekommen das Ich gewonnen habe.... JUHUUUU 

Hatte zwar gestern schon ein paarmal rein geschaut, aber da hatte ich die Nachricht noch nicht erhalten.

Sau G**l.

Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen.


----------



## Excalibur0177 (29. Dezember 2009)

@ Nobsen: Glückwunsch!


----------



## ghorgal (15. Dezember 2010)

Mein lieber guter Wunschzettel, ach nee Weihnaxtmann oder Weihnachtsmann oder Caseking? 
Ist ja auch egal! 
Ich war lieb, kein dieb. habe egomässig kohle gescheffelt und niemanden etwas gegeben der mich hat angebettelt. oma und opa werde ich die urnen vom billigbestatter schenken 
und dann artig an meinen sinkenden rentenbeitrag denken.

Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower - black

CPU-Kühler:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Scythe » Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition SCMG-PCGH

Lüfter:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe S-FLEX 120mm Fan SFF21D - 800 rpm

SSD:
Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » Solid State Drives (SSD) » OCZ RevoDrive PCI Express SSD - 240GB

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!


----------



## Painkiller (15. Dezember 2010)

*Hust* Der Thread ist von *2009* *Hust* 

Bitte hier Posten!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ristkind-gewinnen-sie-ihren-wunschzettel.html

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

